# What Are You Doing Today ?



## Davey Jones

I just took my brand new Toshiba laptop(Dec 31) to a friends house to get it unlocked...
I forgot the password.
I could have sworn it was polly546456>..?$%#@ or something like that.
He just said "YOU'RE AN IDIOT,come back later today."


----------



## That Guy

"YOU'RE AN IDIOT" will be my new password from now on!


----------



## Davey Jones

Today I get to drive 4 females teens to the beach,did ya know the car radio volumn goes all the way up to 30 when these gals want to listen to THEIR music?


----------



## That Guy

Waiting for the Niners and Packers to freeze themselves silly in a couple of hours . . .


----------



## Fern

It's hot & windy so I'm going to have a swim.


----------



## Warrigal

This is what bullocks were for - they hauled heavy loads, most notably timber from the forests to the coast.
The bullock driver was called a bullocky


----------



## rkunsaw

> Worst planned town in the Country.



My hometown was built around a bend in the river. I had a friend who lived on 29th street. To get there you went down 14th street to a certain point then went over about a quarter of a block and you came to 29th street.

It sure was fun giving directions to people from out of town.


----------



## Jackie22

That Guy said:


> "YOU'RE AN IDIOT" will be my new password from now on!



LOL...I've been having password problems too...I've been setting up my accounts to pay on line...all going smooth until I came to AT&T....this online account was set up many many years ago when I first had a computer...and many many email addresses ago...so I'm hard of hearing and dealing with Asian assistance...lets just say its been interesting, and the account is still not updated.


----------



## Davey Jones

Taking the teen gal to the hairdresser  today AGAIN, last time was November.
What is it with you women paying $70(+tip) to redo the highlights in your hair and sitting there for 2 hours!!!!

GOD!!! I gotta learn to keep my mouth shut when she says ,looking in mirror,I think my highlights are fading."


----------



## Judi.D

DJ, We have a rule the driver gets to control the volume. Funny now that he is driving he often doesn't want it on at all. He says it distracts him too much. Duh!


----------



## Davey Jones

Judi.D said:


> DJ, We have a rule the driver gets to control the volume. Funny now that he is driving he often doesn't want it on at all. He says it distracts him too much. Duh!




I wear a hearing aid so that on-off switch comes in handy.


----------



## Davey Jones

YEA!!!!!

The 2 kids are back in school today after 2 weeks and 1 day off for Xmas/New Year.
Free at last.....free at last....till 2:30 today when I gotta go pick up the 7 year old at school.SIGH..


----------



## That Guy

Sitting here fuming about my lousy herky-jerky internet connection ( and I work in the industry!).  Why do we put up with lousy service that is sold to us as the best thing since sliced bread? Cell phones still drop calls and sound terrible but we love 'em.  Damn, I long for the good ol' "daze". @#%^&*!!!  I am now officially declaring myself OLD!


----------



## SifuPhil

My 'Net is acting a little weird today as well - I think the cold is freezing the little electrons.

Trying to find an extension cord in this mess my roomie calls her "storage area", so I can connect it to the hair dryer and thaw out the hot-water pipe in the basement and she can take her shower.

Freakin' landlord blames her - says she leaves the Bilco doors open. No, the doors were closed - it's YOUR responsibility to heat-trace the lines and/or heat the basement.

Jerk.


----------



## Jackie22

Well, I've been dealing with jerky jerks from the insurance company...I just found out that when I canceled the insurance on my late husband's pickup that I sold, it upped the yearly premium on my car by $300...I lost the 'loyalty discount'....:mad-new:    I'm thinking my loyalty is going to shop around.


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> My 'Net is acting a little weird today as well - I think the cold is freezing the little electrons.
> 
> Trying to find an extension cord in this mess my roomie calls her "storage area", so I can connect it to the hair dryer and thaw out the hot-water pipe in the basement and she can take her shower.
> 
> Freakin' landlord blames her - says she leaves the Bilco doors open. No, the doors were closed - it's YOUR responsibility to heat-trace the lines and/or heat the basement.
> 
> Jerk.




Careful there...
Man Trying To _Thaw Pipes_ Sparks Marion Twp. _Fire_
CBS Local ‎- 3 days ago 
A man trying to thaw the pipes with a blow dryer and heater in his Beaver County *...* everything in the _fire_, including his treasured baseball memorabilia _collection_. *...* or kerosene heater to _thaw out frozen pipes_ under the _house_.


----------



## SifuPhil

Thanks for the warning, Davey. Luckily I'm not one of those who fall asleep after lighting a propane or kerosene heater.

All I suffered was an upper-body full of cobwebs, a cut from a rusty nail and still no hot water. 

We'll just have to wait until Thursday when it gets "warmer".


----------



## Phantom

Not doing much Nor for a few dats to come My airconitioner decided it don't need water.Lucky weather in low 30's at the moment (*C)


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil;58981 - I think the cold is freezing the little electrons.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> But doesn't approaching absolute zero result in super conductivity???


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> But doesn't approaching absolute zero result in super conductivity???



Yeah - I never understood that, but then I'm not a physicist. I would think when they start turning blue they would crawl under the covers until it warms up again, not be charging all over the place.

"Charging" - see what I did there? layful:


----------



## Warrigal

Today I'm off to the GP for an all over examination for skin cancers. 
I've had one small melanoma removed thanks to my doctor's vigilance and I'm very grateful for this service being available.

Today I think I'll just be having some of the less dangerous barnacles scraped.


----------



## rkunsaw

We've been looking out the window at the frozen lake, while putting together a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Judi.D

Waiting for the plummer the pipe burst.


----------



## rkunsaw

OOOOHHH, Hate to hear that Judi. I  hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Vivjen

Oh dear.....hope it gets back to normal quickly


----------



## That Guy

Heading to work early for a luncheon meeting.  Oh Joy!


----------



## SifuPhil

Just had a protein bar and a banana, working on my next book and beating up my student this afternoon. 

Same old, same old. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Hoping to do the shopping but due to my knee finally packing it in i fear it will be a struggle, having lots of glucosimine, chondoitrine & MSM hopefully it helps_


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to the new doctor for the first time today to get acquainted and go over my prescriptions.
Appt. time was 10 am,went into his office at 11:15 am.
Was tempted to ask him " Is this the new Obamacare?". GRRRRRRR


----------



## Jillaroo

_The surgeon was going to do my right knee & ankle at the same time but it will have to be the left knee first i feel and the other later, i can hardly get around so i need it done pronto, but that won't happen Grrr_


----------



## Jillaroo

_I haven't even booked in yet due to not being able to cope at home as my shower is in the bath and my doors too narrow for a wheelchair, i have gradually got worse over time , 2 years ago he operated on my ankle and discovered there was no cartilage so just cleaned it up and did an arthroscopy on my knee, why couldn't he have fused my ankle when i was on the table Grrr, so i will have to contact him and maybe he can tell me if there is somewhere i can stay after the op, usually you have to wait 12mths for an op._


----------



## Judi.D

Cold wet and rainy, and still no water and waiting for the plummer. At least plenty of rain water to flush the toilet. Oh the joys of living in the country.


----------



## Vivjen

Oh dear... And it has stopped raining here, at last!
It is Friday too, so out for dinner!


----------



## That Guy

Sitting here trying to catch up on all the posts since yesterday morning.  Whew, we are an active bunch.  I love it!


----------



## Davey Jones

Called my Eye Doctor to set up appointment to do the left eye for cataract.
Stupid me ,I just had an eye exam for new glasses last week now I gotta get ANOTHER eye exam after the surgery.


What the hell was I thinking????


[h=3]*Cataracts* [/h]


----------



## That Guy

Thought I was sleeping in, listening to radio, but got out of bed about the usual time.  Called station and thanked dj for great set of music.  Had coffee, talked to Hello Kitty, stepped outside to refill birdfeeders, clean birdbaths, water parts of the garden, messed with another stupid gopher, came back in for another cup of coffee, checked tv schedule for football games, plopped down here to catch up . . .


----------



## Jillaroo

_I totally agree with you Di it is all over the place and i have never come across a town like it, having to shop there would be very distressing and frustrating for you, i know the times i have i was frustrated_


----------



## Davey Jones

Heading to Walmart to return that winshield wiper thats not the right size.
Talking to that return dept lady she says "do you have any idea how many time MEN return wiper blades because its the wrong size ?"


----------



## dbeyat45

Going this AM to pick up a couple of grandchildren for a few days sleepover so their parents can get organised for moving house.


----------



## That Guy

Watched the Niners BEAT Carolina.  Yeah!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Hope you have fun with the Grandkids, i feel for their parents what a task they have. DB_


----------



## dbeyat45

Jillaroo said:


> _Hope you have fun with the Grandkids, i feel for their parents what a task they have. DB_



It's Grandma's idea.    #2 DIL is one of the most organised people I have every met.  

If I was still running a business, she'd have a job with me;  what a gem she is.   :sunshine:


----------



## Davey Jones

Im sound asleep when the kid came in my bedroom at 4 am,turns on that bright ceiling light and says *I dont feel so good think Im gonna throw up.
*
She looks fine to me and knowing kids will say anything to get out of going to school I tell her.

*Get dress and go to school,if you still feel sick later go see the school nurse then Ill pick you up at school.

*She turns walk out to the hallway and throws up on the carpet.

There's a lesson to be learned here, I think.


----------



## dbeyat45

Davey Jones said:


> Im sound asleep when the kid came in my bedroom at 4 am,turns on that bright ceiling light and says *I dont feel so good think Im gonna throw up.
> *
> She looks fine to me and knowing kids will say anything to get out of going to school I tell her.
> 
> *Get dress and go to school,if you still feel sick later go see the school nurse then Ill pick you up at school.
> 
> *She turns walk out to the hallway and throws up on the carpet.
> 
> There's a lesson to be learned here, I think.


Sure is DJ ..... tiles are easier to clean.


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Im sound asleep when the kid came in my bedroom at 4 am,turns on that bright ceiling light and says *I dont feel so good think Im gonna throw up.
> *
> She looks fine to me and knowing kids will say anything to get out of going to school I tell her.
> 
> *Get dress and go to school,if you still feel sick later go see the school nurse then Ill pick you up at school.
> 
> *She turns walk out to the hallway and throws up on the carpet.
> 
> There's a lesson to be learned here, I think.



At least it wasn't in the bedroom . . .


----------



## That Guy

Having to drive way too many miles each day this week to attend a class for work.  Wow, I had forgotten the joy of rush hour madness.

Now, sitting here with this damned lousy connection going slower than slow.


----------



## Casper

_*Today we're staying indoors with the AC on......
Too bloody hot again to venture outside even for a short time.....:aargh:*_


----------



## dbeyat45

Another beautiful day here in Mango Hill .... had the grandchildren out at a local art gallery this morning.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Been into town to return something and roasted in the car as i have no air con, when i walked into the shopping centre it was so cool i could have stayed there all day._


----------



## Casper

Jillaroo said:


> _Been into town to return something and roasted in the car as i have no air con, when i walked into the shopping centre it was so cool i could have stayed there all day._



_*Hey Jilly......that's what a lot of the aged pensioners do now to save on electricity costs......
How bad is that....:wtf:can't really blame them though....might have to do it ourselves one day....:friendly_wink:
*_


----------



## Jillaroo

_I will have to take my deck chair and a cut lunch next time Casper_


----------



## Vivjen

I won't book my next holiday to NSW then..


----------



## Jillaroo

_Tell me about it, i had one complain to management that i was driving too fast:wtf: i never speed in the park as there are little kids running all over the place , bless the lil darlings, i have been at management to get signs to slow the cars down for 5 years  Pfft nothing done, so now i drive so i am almost at a stop and i hope i hold up cars in doing it, i am furious.. Only 3 more weeks i think and all the tourists with kids will be gone and we can start getting back to normal life again, they have been arrogant this year i feel.
            By the time i get into town i look like i have been out on a wild night due to having the windows down{ 4X100 air con}, how did you go were you able to get all that you needed?_


----------



## Jillaroo

Vivjen said:


> I won't book my next holiday to NSW then..



No not during school holidays, wait till they are back at school


----------



## Vivjen

I am also so glad I left; the stress was slowly killing me; and I haven't starved yet either!
been to yoga, and into town today....now home with (another) well-earned coffee..


----------



## Davey Jones

NOW the 15 year old tells me this AM that she has a white spot on the tip of her tongue and it hurts,looked it up and call the doc.
They said wait 7-10 days and it should improve if not come into office..  What the hell kind of answer is that???


----------



## Vivjen

Could be oral thrush.....if it spreads you could try an oral anti-fungal, like miconazole; (available over the counter here!)


----------



## Davey Jones

Vivjen said:


> Could be oral thrush.....if it spreads you could try an oral anti-fungal, like miconazole; (available over the counter here!)



Thanks ,will look into that. It could be a canker sore or ulcer too.
I did ask her if her boyfriend has one too as he might have pass it on to her.
BOY!!! Did she get mad at that question...lol


----------



## Vivjen

I am not surprised! Get her to check inside her cheeks too...


----------



## Casper

_*Well, no surprise, I'm doing the same as I've done all week so far.....
STAYING INSIDE BECAUSE OF THIS BLOODY HEAT!!:aargh:
43c (109.4F) today then 42c (107.6F) again tomorrow.....
Hot northerly winds AGAIN....:wtf:
*_


----------



## dbeyat45

Just back from delivering the grandkids to their new home ... excitement all round.


----------



## Pappy

Today is the other halfs Maj Jong (hope I spelled that right) day. She will be tied up with that most of the day.
much cooler here, for a few days, so will just putter around the house today. I might go to our indoor pistol range and waste a few bullets. The targets are safe because I hardly ever hit them.layful:


----------



## Davey Jones

Sprinkling flea power all over the damn house today then vacuum it all up.
I really dont like these 4 cats anymore....oh wait forgot,gotta go clean out that cats poop box too.

Fleas are really amazing,once you see one POOF!! he's gone.


----------



## DanniKay

Helpin' grandkidlings with homework. They think I'm so smart lol!


----------



## Vivjen

I have one; 5, and two boys, 4 and 2.


----------



## DanniKay

I had only one child...a girl who is now 33. I was sooo thrilled when my first grandchild was a boy..then ANOTHER boy a couple years later. Boys are great! THEN along came "your royal highness." She can wear a tutu and tiara and make THE best revving motor sounds, thanks to her big bros.


----------



## Vivjen

I had two boys, so the granddaughter was great; I think boys are easier to bring up though..


----------



## DanniKay

So I've been told...she's pretty dramatic even at this age I have to say, but her brother's are rather theatrical too lol


----------



## Vivjen

You are going to have fun.....


----------



## DanniKay

I heard THAT! She's a bit of a diva BUT, I have to say she has a very sweet heart and she's pretty obedient. So what did everyone else do today?


----------



## Pappy

Got up, made my coffee, poured my cereal into my bowl, opened fridge and, behold, we're out of milk. So, I guess we will be going to store today and get a few things. Good excuse for a DD coffee run. Gee, we lead an exciting life.


----------



## Jillaroo

_OMG don't you hate that, it's happened to me and so annoying, enjoy your trip into town Pappy_


----------



## dbeyat45

R&R after three days with the grandkids.   

Watched the Poms get another beating at the hands of the Aussie cricketers, after they had scored 300.
 :woohoo1:


----------



## Vivjen

Ok, I know.....how did it all go so wrong?!
tennis again overnight, then a girle day shopping tomorrow...


----------



## Davey Jones

The school homework for the 7 year old boy is being helped with by his 15 year old sister.

How many sisters at that age ever do that? She wasnt told to help him, it she just did it.

Im totally amazed to even see that so I just stay out of sight and shut up.


----------



## TICA

Trying to finish up the reading required for my courses.  Coming to the conclusion I should have started out with just one BUT Noooooooo, I'm so smart I figured I could do two with ease.  That was a mistake, but we'll see how it goes.

Live and learn.


----------



## Davey Jones

OH MY GAWD!!!! I has 3 teenage gals sleeping over last night,dont they ever shut up?? 

  Bathroom?? forget it I want out with the cat last night to pee.


----------



## Pappy

Watching Mecum auto auction from Kissimmee,FL. They just had a 49 Ford exactly like I had as a kid and it sold for $27,000.
i think I paid around $500.00 used. Too many Corvettes as usual, but I really get into the 40s and 50s. Love the older cars but not a Chevy fan unless it's older.


----------



## Davey Jones

Being from Bawston Ill be glued to tv watching the Pats/Broncos game.


----------



## rkunsaw

Davey Jones said:


> Being from Bawston Ill be glued to tv watching the Pats/Broncos game.



Me too. The game starts in about ten minutes so I'll be gone from here. I'm rooting for the Patriots.


----------



## That Guy

Football is on my agenda, also!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Trying to do as little as possible as my crook knee has flared up again , my mystery hand  injury is giving me grief and where i fell on my shoulder blade is giving me grief again,and the Chemist where i have a standing order for a new body {blonde blue eyes, 6' attractive} still hasn't got them in, just call me Misery guts today_


----------



## That Guy

So much for the game.  Niners fell apart in the 4th and just died with that damned interception.  Oh well.  It's only a game . . .


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> [ Snip ]Oh well.  It's only a game . . .


That what the Pommie cricketers are saying today:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/cr...Aussies-wrap-one-day-series-plenty-spare.html


----------



## Vivjen

Cricket is off topic!

Hope you feel better Jill...


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks Vivjen i will survive, if not they can bring the vet out to put me down _:thankyou:


----------



## Vivjen

Katybug, I gather you are feeling a lot better...


----------



## Davey Jones

The teen getting her learners permit for driving a vehicle.Drove to the liscense building today and found all offices are close .
Others were there too kinda pissed off when told it was MLK day,one guy said "what the hell is MLK day?"
Did'nt want to explain it to him cause I want to live longer.


----------



## That Guy

Driving miles and miles for the class last week was sort of a pleasant break from the grind.  Now, back to it . . .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Today's plan is to sit on my dead center and do absolutely nothing. So far the plan is working


----------



## Vivjen

Are you feeling better, Jill , as it is now tomorrow......


----------



## Jillaroo

Hi Vivjen, my knee is still giving me a lot of grief, hopefully after some more MSM it will settle down


----------



## Vivjen

Better rest it then...


----------



## Jillaroo

_Trouble is sitting on the backside too much the back starts complaining more, can't win_


----------



## Davey Jones

On the rug today to try and get that poop stain removed that the 7 year old dropped while running to the bathroom.


----------



## SifuPhil

Okey-dokey, well, I just sealed the deal with an unusual online magazine to write for them!






I'll post a note here when I actually have something published. Right now I'm going to go smoke some girls, drink some good weed and get real friendly with some hot young champagne ...


----------



## Vivjen

Congrats Phil!
mind you, it must be unusual to take you on...


----------



## SifuPhil

Vivjen said:


> Congrats Phil!
> mind you, it must be unusual to take you on...



Maybe they thought I was applying for the janitor position ...


----------



## Davey Jones

Oh great...the 7 year old stayed home from school today complaining "my throat hurts" and not eating.

Obiviously that gin shot last night didnt work and the toothbrush doesnt reach that far down to scrape it out.(g)


----------



## Vivjen

Davey Jones said:


> Oh great...the 7 year old stayed home from school today complaining "my throat hurts" and not eating.
> 
> Obiviously that gin shot last night didnt work and the toothbrush doesnt reach that far down to scrape it out.(g)



Poor Davey; life is not going your way!

I used to find vodka was better....


----------



## Davey Jones

Today...second day staying home with the sick kid and Im getting cabin fever. Might head for the doc if that fever doesnt come down.


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  It's Friday so I'm thinking about SATURDAY!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Well, the writing project crashed and burned this afternoon. 

Turns out the owner and my editor don't like each other and they're playing games  - giving me two different sets of rules to work by. One says "1,000 words", the other says "2,000"; one tells me "Top 10 lists only", the other, "Feature articles only".

As we used to say back in NYC - 

"Ayyyy - right here!" (insert appropriate body language and gestures)

The good thing about being a senior is that you can finally say what's on your mind.


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> Too bad, Phil but knowing what I know about you so far, something better will come along!



Yep, the Tao will provide, or, as the old saying goes, 

"When one door closes, another one gets bolted from the outside" 

I'm already eyeing up another position.


----------



## Vivjen

I am going to bed.....goodnight said Zebedee .


----------



## dbeyat45

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> 
> The good thing about being a senior is that you can finally say what's on your mind.


Too right Phil ...... https://twitter.com/metastar/status/304430936869711872


----------



## Judi.D

> The good thing about being a senior is that you can finally say what's on your mind.



My grandmother was the epitome of a southern lady. Every morning she got up put on her makeup and dressed to the nines, right down to white gloves. I had never known her to say a rude word to anyone.  One day when I was 16 I was at her house, she was 86 at the time. She had been on the phone politely  trying to get her landlord to fix a broken pipe in her home. Suddenly she turned to me and said, "That Son-of-a-B***h never fixes anything. Seeing the shocked look on my face she just laughed and said, "Honey, don't worry at my age I can say anything I want, and they just think I'm senile".  I remember thinking, Go Granny. That has now become my line.


----------



## Davey Jones

DAMN...its cold this morning ,all 50 degrees of it.


----------



## That Guy

You guys are just too busy posting while I'm away and there's way too much to catch up reading.  I've been sitting here for an hour and wanna join Hello Kitty outside in the sunshine.  So, gonna split for now . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

Give Hello Kitty a big hug for me TG! :love_heart:  We just came back from our walk through the park, now I need to get some cat food and other stuff.  I'm one of those women who doesn't like shopping, won't catch me in stores or at a mall unless I'm headed there to get something specific, and get out.


----------



## That Guy

I call Hello Kitty my dog because she follows me around as a loyal companion should.

After playing in the yard, came in for lunch and watched rugby; USA Sevens!  Still learning but love that game.


----------



## Davey Jones

Now dont get mad cause its still COLD today everywhere in the US..... 
Today,being 77 degrees, I went to the beach just to walk in the sand near the water edge and watch the pelicans fly overhead.
Must have walked a mile or so and barely made it back to my car,exhausted.


----------



## Vivjen

It is cold here too......I would rather watch pelicans...


----------



## That Guy

Right now I'm swearing at this damned slow internet connection.  How long until we finally provide people with reliable service?!?!?!?  If anything gets me angry it's this crap.  Probably because I work in the industry that makes all the so-called wonderful technology happen (that is when it happens.).


----------



## Davey Jones

That Guy said:


> Right now I'm swearing at this damned slow internet connection. How long until we finally provide people with reliable service?!?!?!? If anything gets me angry it's this crap. Probably because I work in the industry that makes all the so-called wonderful technology happen (that is when it happens.).



Maybe its the cold weather ,ya think?


----------



## Pappy

The wife and I are just outside of Tampa at the Hard Rock Casino. We try to go once a year to have a night out. We are at a Holiday Express which is about 2 miles from the casino. I can't believe how busy the casino is even on a weekday. Some people look like they can least afford to be there and of course they have a cigarette going too.
i broke about even so we will go back in the morning for a little while before the drive back to the east coast.


----------



## Ina

Pappy,Good luck and buy some more sombrero, add to your collection.


----------



## Pappy

They are about the only public places that still allow smoking. I'd really not smell it but I'll live.


----------



## Davey Jones

On the east coast of Florida we will soon have a casino at a grayhound racing track, seems Florida is spreading these casinos all over the state.


----------



## Pappy

Davey Jones said:


> On the east coast of Florida we will soon have a casino at a grayhound racing track, seems Florida is spreading these casinos all over the state.



Think it will happen, Davey? They been talking about it for a long time. You are talking about Melbourne Race track aren't you?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm sitting on my como se llama waiting for the sNOw and ice to melt. Looks like a long wait, along with hundred of thousands of others in the South. At least I'm at home safe and warm and not sitting on one of the interstates around/through the city waiting for TPTB to reopen them. Counting my blessings.


----------



## Davey Jones

Pappy said:


> Think it will happen, Davey? They been talking about it for a long time. You are talking about Melbourne Race track aren't you?




YUP, thats  the one,the dog track.
Could never understand why these stupid grayhounds chase after a stuffed rubbit.


----------



## Davey Jones

Teen got mad last night an punch the wall in her bedroom,stayed up all night in pain *THEN* I took her to the hospital for xrays.

My thinking is if you're stupid enough to punch a wall then suffer for it for a while.


----------



## Pappy

Not much today. Cold and miserable out so will watch Netflix later. Wifey is gone to play Mai Jonng so it's very quiet here today.


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Teen got mad last night an punch the wall in her bedroom,stayed up all night in pain *THEN* I took her to the hospital for xrays.
> 
> My thinking is if you're stupid enough to punch a wall then suffer for it for a while.



Immaturity raises its ugly head.  Learning to control one's anger comes to mind...


----------



## Davey Jones

That Guy said:


> Immaturity raises its ugly head. Learning to control one's anger comes to mind...




YUP..when she come home from school.I''ll touch on that subject,just wanted to give her a day to think about it.


----------



## Ina

I have never beat anyone, but I do believe a good swatting works, or as Pappy did, a little time of copeing with the results of their own bad behavior works well.


----------



## Ina

Being on this site has allowed me to say my son's name again. No one wants to speak his name anymore. Too painful I guess.


----------



## Vivjen

Well, they should, and you should. I do....


----------



## Vivjen

My dishwasher is on.....washing tomorrow..


----------



## dbeyat45

Preparing for a short trip to the Granite Belt, a wine-producing area to the West.  Hic.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Got some much needed housework done today.  Cleaned the living room and hallway carpeting with the foam spray cleaner, scrubbed it in on my hands and knees with the sponge, etc.  Move the stereo cabinet and cleaned all the plant dirt the cat got behind there while knocking over one of my plants, cleaned/dusted each stereo component.  Thoroughly cleaned out my coffee maker, amazing how the pink mold will start to grow if given a chance.   Also changed out the cat litter box.  Feel good I got something accomplished today.


----------



## Vivjen

Stripped my bed too....will remake it soon.

I have never been on a dating site......but yours wouldn't be a lot of use to me!


----------



## Pappy

Not much by the looks of the weather. Pouring rain out and chilly.

Mexican forecast: Chili today, Hot Tamale. (Sp)


----------



## Davey Jones

Also changed out the cat litter box.  Feel good I got something accomplished today. :o[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> One cat?? I got 4 indoor cats here,wanna guess how many times I gotta clean that litter box.
> and dont get me started when the cats have diarrhea.


----------



## hollydolly

:winter1:Absolutely pouring down here in London, blowing gale force winds and sooo cold. We seem to have non stop rain all of January. I'm on anual leave from work, I was hoping to go out visiting a few days here and there, but a week in and I've been nowhere at all.

Still, the house has benefited , it's sparkling from top to bottom. Got another week off, praying for better weather so I can go somewhere nice for a break before going back to the workhouse..


----------



## Vivjen

I am just sitting here; watching it rain....again....and blow.....again....


----------



## Davey Jones

hollydolly said:


> :winter1:Absolutely pouring down here in London, blowing gale force winds and sooo cold. We seem to have non stop rain all of January. I'm on anual leave from work, I was hoping to go out visiting a few days here and there, but a week in and I've been nowhere at all.
> 
> Still, the house has benefited , it's sparkling from top to bottom. Got another week off, praying for better weather so I can go somewhere nice for a break before going back to the workhouse..



It might stop raining there is you would just stop that Indian rain dance.


----------



## Davey Jones

Had 4 teenage gals sleeping over last night on a slightly larger twin bed ,you figure it out Im not going in her room.


----------



## Davey Jones

My bedroom is next to her bedroom,she doesnt have a chance. Just found out one of the gals came with her own sleeping bag,its amazing what they can put in those backpacks,makes me wonder can a teenboy fit in there too?


----------



## Vivjen

Davey Jones said:


> My bedroom is next to her bedroom,she doesnt have a chance. Just found out one of the gals came with her own sleeping bag,its amazing what they can put in those backpacks,makes me wonder can a teenboy fit in there too?



Paranoia, or normal parenting? 

I only had boys...


----------



## That Guy

Yea.  Saturday!!!


----------



## That Guy

Well, it's sunny outside and I'm sitting here?  Catch you folks a little later . . .


----------



## hollydolly

The sun was out here in London for the first time in a couple of weeks, so I went for lunch to a Noodle bar with some friends in the next county, then did some shopping at the retail park for new accessories for my newly fitted bathroom and cloakroom . This week is the first pay day for many folks since just before Christmas, so I shoulda known better than to go shopping this w/e...the roads were jammed solid with traffic and a 15 minute journey took nearly 45 minutes... 

Ah well at least the sun was out even if it was only 4 degrees c


----------



## Vivjen

I have just got in...ok, so it is 2.00am, but I had a good evening, with a guy I have known for 40 years.
quick coffee, then bed!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vivjen said:


> I have just got in...ok, so it is 2.00am, but I had a good evening, with a guy I have known for 40 years.
> quick coffee, then bed!



Glad to know you had a nice evening with a friend Vivjen...hope you sleep well!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was going to stay home and vegetate today, since it was so cold and snowy outside, but hubby got a wild hair to take a walk on a wooded trail late in the afternoon.  So, around 4:15, we bundled up and headed out for a winter hike...glad we made it back before it got too dark. nthego:


----------



## drifter

I did all my running around yesterday, getting ready for the snow. Today I read most of the day and softly blew my harmonica. Later in the afternoon I started taking stories apart, to see how they were constructed, and the word choices made, what makes one better than another, why one appeals to me more.


----------



## dbeyat45

We're at the *Gold Coast* ** for a few days ....

Going round to #1 son & DIL's to watch the third T20 International between England and Australia tonight, drink some red wine, eat some blue vein cheese, criticize the umpires and compare our personal cricketing prowess to those on screen.

** Australia's Riviera.


----------



## That Guy

Time for sleeping.  Then,  Stupor Bowl.  YAY!


----------



## Davey Jones

Vivjen said:


> I had a good evening, with a guy I have known for 40 years.
> quick coffee, then bed!



AND?...AND?..AND?  Come on, tell us more !!!!


----------



## Vivjen

And......I came home in a taxi.

His wife cooked me a lovely dinner.


----------



## Davey Jones

So Im sitting in the front room watching TV at 10pm with the teen "come on!!!! lets go out and you drive"
herapa..Its dark out there.Ive never drove in the dark before.
Me: Thats what headlights are for.
backing out of the driveway she says "I cant see out the back"
Me: thats what backup light are for.
We dont have street lights here,pitch black.

Drove around the block and came back home....She was a wreck....LOL.


----------



## Vivjen

Poor DJ; at least she has driven in the dark for the first time...


----------



## Ina

DJ, it sounds like you have blast while dealing with your teenager. Just the one?


----------



## Davey Jones

Ina said:


> DJ, it sounds like you have blast while dealing with your teenager. Just the one?




Im her guardian since her Mom died suddenly 3 years ago. But yes  a hellova lotta fun and laughs.


----------



## Ina

I raise my granddaughter and grandson after their father was killed. Before my son died he was in the Special Forces in the Army, so I had been takeing care of them already when he was away. I could do many funny things with them that I could not with their parent. But I had to cut back on that once ER was killed. But I still manage to pull some funnies on them to this day.nthego:


----------



## That Guy

Driving at night is a whole different situation and I'm glad you got her started, DJ.

Awoke to . . . drippitydroopity real water comin' outta the clouds.  Nothing to actually break the drought but thirsty plants get a drink.  Just checked NOAA weather and thunderbumpers are predicted later today.  YEA!


----------



## That Guy

Neighbor just dropped by and wants to play guitar.  So . . . gotta jam....!


----------



## drifter

Jamming beats a lot of other things you could be doings. Have fun.


----------



## That Guy

Good fun laying down the beat with my neighbor.  Talkin' 'bout putting together a trio with our friend for a party this spring.  Rock on good people.  Rock on.

Now, preparing to nap to the stupor bowl.  GO . . . uh . . . TEAM!


----------



## SifuPhil

Just finished beating up my student for 2 hours, went to the store and it was a treat to be able to walk down the middle of the street with no traffic. I didn't even have anyone shoving me from behind in the store.

They should have Super Bowls more often!


----------



## dbeyat45

What's a Super Bowl?


----------



## Vivjen

A very large bowl, full of fruit punch.


----------



## Ina

Naughty-Naughty, Viv.


----------



## Vivjen

:sorry:


----------



## Anne

Doing some cleaning and stuff, and happened to get on facebook and see a poor horse that someone abandoned when they got evicted....alone, in his pen with horrid facial injuries; I was in tears.     Someone found him, and the authorities wouldn't take him because "he wasn't thin enough" - what??!!  

Thank heavens he was rescued today, someone is taking care of his vet bills, and hopefully he will heal.   How terribly sad....how can anyone just leave an animal like that??!!  What a world we live in....


----------



## Ina

That is unconscionable, people can fight back, yell, or run, but we are supposed to be caretakers of animals. They need stiffer laws for protection.:notfair:


----------



## SifuPhil

dbeyat45 said:


> What's a Super Bowl?


----------



## dbeyat45

Thanks Phil .... I knew you would know.


----------



## Davey Jones

Today Im going to sit at this new laptop all day and try to figure out how to work this win 8.1.

GOD!! I miss Vista.


----------



## Ozarkgal

We have about 4-5 inches of snow on the ground, so this morning I shoveled off a couple of dog trot paths so we could make our way out to the main places we needed to walk to.  Expecting freezing rain tomorrow and snow off and on all week with below freezing temps, so looks like we will be socked in here for a couple of weeks.  

Going thru some closets and trying to jettison as much as possible.  Got rid of a bunch of coats I doubt we'll ever wear, they take up a lot of closet space.  I wish the closet cleaning genie would come when I'm asleep and make all this stuff disappear, so I don't have to agonize over what to keep and what to discard.


----------



## Ina

OZ, I did that last month, and by the way Michael acted, you'd think I was getting rid of him.


----------



## Old Hipster

I don't dare throw out any of my mister's old clothes, when stuff gets too bad to wear anymore it goes to the garage to be used for grease rags.

I got rid of a bunch of stuff I didn't wear anymore last summer and it felt good to do it.


----------



## Ina

Cooking and cleaning are the best exercises I get. So of course I drive my guy crazy, he says it's too clean. I never thought that day would come. I feel that if I am not going to use something, then find it another home.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Ina said:


> Cooking and cleaning are the best exercises I get. So of course I drive my guy crazy, he says it's too clean. I never thought that day would come. I feel that if I am not going to use something, then find it another home.



Ina, wanna come and visit for a while...you could be my closet genie!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby likes to hold on to old shabby clothes too, if it's holey I rip it more and use it for a rag, or he wears it when working on the vehicles.  Today we took the dog for a walk in the park for the first time in awhile, since he's been ailin', was in the twenties, but sunny.  We're to get more snow and colder temps tonight, and headed for single digit highs in a couple of days.

After that hubby went over to his friends house for awhile, and I was headed off to the gym.  Our neighbor from across the street came to me for help with clearing his sidewalk, as he was just issued a warning from the city.  He is disabled, appears to have Downs Syndrome, and the son of two of the people who rent the house.  He showed me his hands, and said they were freezing.  They were all red.  I asked him if he had any gloves, and he said no.  I gave him a new pair of gripper brown work gloves.

So I headed across the street to help him out, but he said they had no shovel there.  The sidewalk was iced over very badly, as we've been having snow, slightly melting from the sun, then icing up again due to temps and additional snows.  Well, I brought over our 2 plastic shovels, but that wasn't going to cut it...the ice was too thick and hard, especially where they've been driving in and out of their driveway.  It ticked me off, because there are at least 3 adults living there, if not more.  This young man looked around 20, and was very upset with the threat of being fined by the city.

Anyhoo, I had one newer shovel that had a metal edge on it, and we took turns chipping away at the built up ice to clear the sidewalk.  He was overweight, and I noticed he was getting very out of breath easily, so I did the majority of the work.  I asked him if he had asthma, and he said no, but he had trouble breathing.  I've waved and said hello to this young man since they moved in, but the other household members are not very friendly, no waves or hellos.

It took over an hour, kind of like making a tiny spot in an iced windshield, and scraping out from that cleared spot.  We finally got the job done, and I had my work for the day...cancelled my gym plans.  I had him keep the gloves and the shovel, and explained how they needed to clear the snow early in the day when it was soft, and never let it build up like that for a difficult removal.  It's a shame the adults in the house didn't ask to borrow a shovel if they needed one.  Well, hopefully it won't get that bad for them (or him) again.


----------



## SifuPhil

My student cancelled out today, since he lives up on top of the mountain and they always get it worse than us. We only got a few inches this time, so I imagine his place was tricky traveling. I always tell him I don't his death while coming to class on my conscience.

So that deep-dish extra cheese, pepperoni and sausage pie that I had ordered earlier, the one that was sitting primly on top of the stove and that I was dying to consume? That little Italian vixen that was tempting me with her smells and sashaying her little crust in front of me? 

I pounced on her with a scream and we tumbled together down that long, dark corridor of lust. 

Afterwards I lit up a cigarette and recalled our brief yet passionate encounter. I'd always thought she'd had good taste. Saucy, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thatsa nica pizza!!! :hair:


----------



## Jillaroo

_As well as his imagination_   :yes:


----------



## Pappy

We also had a large pizza for supper last night. Ain't delivery great? I had one or two more pieces than I needed and was a little uncomfortable last night.

Today is not one of the wife's favorite days. It's mammogram time. She has to have every year as she had breast cancer about seven years ago. I will take her out to lunch to make her feel a little better.

Busy day ahead. We have to visit Aldis and stock up on groceries. Haven't been shopping in two weeks. Oh, and I must fill up gas tank. Damn, I better make a list.


----------



## Vivjen

Hope the wife is ok, Pappy.

I had a scare about 3 years ago, and didn't realise how stressful it was...lunch will be a good move!


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope all goes well with your wife, Pappy. Brooke is supposed to go to the dentist this morning but it's sleeting right now so she may have to cancel.


----------



## Jackie22

....wished I lived within pizza delivery range...today I take mom to the beauty shop, she still drives and has her license, but its getting a little iffy...also a painter will be here to work up a price on the laundry room.


----------



## Pappy

Jackie.....we have Dominos, Pizza Hut and Papa Johns about a mile away. Not to mention all the fast food joints. I know what you mean about your mom driving. We have too many old folks running their cars through store windows down here. Always pushing wrong pedal.


----------



## Jackie22

I know, Pappy, my granddaughter told me she saw mom run a stop sign....I'm hoping she will voluntarily stop driving, she has always been pretty rational about what she can and cannot do.


----------



## SifuPhil

There was just another incident in Bradenton (FL), I believe - a 70-something woman was leaving church, backed up instead of going forward and killed 3 people and injured several others.


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to Home Depot to get a Honda key made,guy there says only Honda makes those type of keys.
What the hell!!!!


----------



## DorothyinOz

I'm doing some cleaning around the house and making cupcakes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmmm, homemade cupcakes sound good Dorothy, what kind??


----------



## That Guy

Got down to freezing over night and this morning the sun is melting just enough water in the birdbath for a hummingbird to freshen up for the day.  Feeling bad I didn't clean the feeder last week.


----------



## DorothyinOz

I thought I'd try black forest cupcakes.  I've never made them before.   Or maybe vanilla.


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Went to Home Depot to get a Honda key made,guy there says only Honda makes those type of keys.
> What the hell!!!!



"Oh what a feelin'!"  Wait a minute . . . that was Toyota.  Well, you get the idea.  At least it doesn't require Honda gas only...


----------



## That Guy

CeeCee said:


> I got up later than usual today, so have to hustle and go out, errands are backing up and it's getting down to the wire.  Im very anal when I go away so the lists have started and the countdown has begun...I only do this when I ll be gone for more than a long weekend.



While you're at it, could you run some errands for me?  Please?  I'll make a list . . .


----------



## That Guy

DorothyinOz said:


> I thought I'd try black forest cupcakes.  I've never made them before.   Or maybe vanilla.



I'm voting for both...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Just made a pumpkin pie spice cake..trying a new recipe..smells wonderful...If this weather doesn't change they're going to have to cut a hole in the wall to get me out of here.

Dorothy, what kind of cupcakes did you settle on?

Pappy, hope all went well this morning with wifey's mammo..and you're enjoying a nice lunch now.


----------



## Pappy

Davey Jones said:


> Went to Home Depot to get a Honda key made,guy there says only Honda makes those type of keys.
> What the hell!!!!



thats the pits Davey. That way Honda can charge you ten times what it's worth. I wanted an extra key for my Kia and when they told me the price I changed my mind real quick.


----------



## Pappy

Yes OG, she passed with flying colors. Thanks to everyone for your concerns.


----------



## TICA

Davey Jones said:


> Went to Home Depot to get a Honda key made,guy there says only Honda makes those type of keys.
> What the hell!!!!



I went to Canadian Tire to get a wiper for the back window in my car - "sorry, only the dealer carries them".   I'm serious!!!   So I go to the dealer (about an hour away), only to pay $35 plus tax for a little wiper for the back window.  A real racket they have going.

Took a run to the property this morning just to walk around.  Say lots of rabbit tracks with coyote tracks close behind.   I didn't stay long as I didn't have my dogs with me and had left the bear horn in the car.    Kinda unsettling but I guess if I'm going to live in the boonies, I have to get used to it.    I'm invading their space so will have learn to live in harmony.

Either that or I'll get Ozarkgal up here to shoot them!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I went to Canadian Tire to get a wiper for the back window in my car - "sorry, only the dealer carries them".   I'm serious!!!   So I go to the dealer (about an hour away), only to pay $35 plus tax for a little wiper for the back window.  A real racket they have going.



You and DJ with his Honda key are experiencing the good ol' "gotcha".


----------



## jrfromafar

Got a call from a guy saying he was from Publishers Clearing House, and we just won a million dollars and a new car - they were going to deliver the car from a flatbed truck, and all we needed to do was go to Walmart or Walgreens and get some sort of Paypal "green" card with $295 credit on it, which is some California tax. I called PCH fraud hotline - they assured me I did not win (duh) - winners are notified in person by them showing up unannounced at the door (even then I doubt if I'd believe it!)

i hope they nail that lower than dirt jerk scammer!


----------



## Vivjen

My Ford key is only available from the dealer..car is 2007


----------



## That Guy

jrfromafar said:


> Got a call from a guy saying he was from Publishers Clearing House, and we just won a million dollars and a new car - they were going to deliver the car from a flatbed truck, and all we needed to do was go to Walmart or Walgreens and get some sort of Paypal "green" card with $295 credit on it, which is some California tax. I called PCH fraud hotline - they assured me I did not win (duh) - winners are notified in person by them showing up unannounced at the door (even then I doubt if I'd believe it!)
> 
> i hope they nail that lower than dirt jerk scammer!



Gotta find a way to scam the scammers or, at least, slam 'em in the slammer.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> Don't get too excited -- Ford keys are the same way.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if all the late model cars with keyless entry require the person to get their keys at a dealership
> 
> The rear windshield wiper is another matter



You are so right.  A windshield wiper???  Puleeez.


----------



## That Guy

Yay, it's Tuesday, the day I get to listen to old-time radio shows on the way to work.  Oh, the simple pleasures...


----------



## DorothyinOz

Ozarkgal said:


> Just made a pumpkin pie spice cake..trying a new recipe..smells wonderful...If this weather doesn't change they're going to have to cut a hole in the wall to get me out of here.
> 
> Dorothy, what kind of cupcakes did you settle on?



I decided on these cookies. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/mrs-siggs-snickerdoodles/.  Pumpkin pie spice cake sounds yummy,  I love anything with pumpkin.


----------



## Davey Jones

TICA said:


> I went to Canadian Tire to get a wiper for the back window in my car - "sorry, only the dealer carries them". I'm serious!!! So I go to the dealer (about an hour away), only to pay $35 plus tax for a little wiper for the back window. A real racket they have going.
> 
> !



2 weeks ago same thing but I went to Advance Auto Parts and got one for $6.00.
re: "sorry, only the dealer carries them". He full of crap.


----------



## Davey Jones

Davey Jones said:


> Went to Home Depot to get a Honda key made,guy there says only Honda makes those type of keys.
> What the hell!!!!




Found several keys makers,you buy the blank key for $12 from Honda or order it on line,take it to the key guy he will cut it and progrsm it for $40.
Honda dealer wants $130.


----------



## SifuPhil

jrfromafar said:


> Got a call from a guy saying he was from Publishers Clearing House, and we just won a million dollars and a new car - they were going to deliver the car from a flatbed truck, and all we needed to do was go to Walmart or Walgreens and get some sort of Paypal "green" card with $295 credit on it, which is some California tax. I called PCH fraud hotline - they assured me I did not win (duh) - winners are notified in person by them showing up unannounced at the door (even then I doubt if I'd believe it!)
> 
> i hope they nail that lower than dirt jerk scammer!



Good for you for checking - PCH gets a lot of "pilot-fish" that attach themselves to their name and try to scam people.


----------



## Pappy

I just forwarded a spoof from so called EBay statement. They tried to get me to sign in with user name and password because they said our records show that I owe them money. Been around long enough and got the crap scared out of me back in 2002.

One day I received a email from a person wanting to know how many ccs my 4-wheeler was. What the hell are they talking about? I don't have anything like that for sale. Got more emails asking more questions so finally searched for 4-wheelers and sure as poop there was a shiny new 4-wheeler for sale with my name as seller. Being new to EBay somehow I had filled out a email that wasn't legit. 

Long story short, called EBay, explained what happened, and they had to close my account for 3 days to fix things. So, never, ever give your password to anyone online. Insert Dragnet song here.......


----------



## dbeyat45

I'm on clover today ..... 

Got a text message informing me that my mobile phone number had been randomly selected and that I had won 800,000 British pounds.  Apologies in advance because I won't be on the forum much in future. I'll be travelling.


----------



## Katybug

dbeyat45 said:


> I'm on clover today .....
> 
> Got a text message informing me that my mobile phone number had been randomly selected and that I had won 800,000 British pounds.  Apologies in advance because I won't be on the forum much in future. I'll be travelling.
> 
> View attachment 4855



Congratulations!  I've won millions over the years and like the countless others who have won as well, won't wire the $$$ to claim it.  LOL   Oh poor Nigeria, come up with some new scams.


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to the Honda dealer to get a key replaced,told them I just wanted a flat key,($12) just in case I get locked out ,so he say this key will only open the door but will not start your engine,you should get the transponder key its only $82.
I told him I already have a transponder,it was IN the car thats why I need the key to get to it if I get locked out again.

He seem so confused.

Key is in my wallet now....WATCH!!!  next time Ill leave the wallet AND keys in the car along with the cell phone.


----------



## Jillaroo

_*I'm going into town to give a donation to the supermarket and maybe buy myself something nice*_  :hatlaugh:


----------



## Diwundrin

Onya Jilly, I miss retail therapy, not the same browsing the goodies and gadgets online somehow.  Has it's advantages too though I suppose.


----------



## rkunsaw

Will probably be going to wally world later today to get a prescription for Brooke.  Of course I'll take the shopping list with me.


----------



## Jillaroo

Diwundrin said:


> Onya Jilly, I miss retail therapy, not the same browsing the goodies and gadgets online somehow.  Has it's advantages too though I suppose.



_I used to love shopping, just walking around browsing in all the stores, but now all i can do is  go to the store where the item i need is buy it go get the groceries and barely make it to the car due to pain, i get so frustrated with myself and they still haven't got the New Bodies in yet i have been waiting ages for one_    :grrr:


----------



## Pappy

Hitting the local thrift stores. Need some short pants and a couple more shirts. Getting time to clean out my closet and recycle some items.


----------



## That Guy

Friday!


----------



## jrfromafar

Bump bump cliclack cliclack - riding Amtrak to Sacramento - Bump bump cliclack cliclack


----------



## Davey Jones

Lets see here...
8:25 am..Dropped off 3 teen gals at the high school

10:00 am..Appointment with eye doctor for cataract surgery.

12 noon...meet HS school councilor about granddaughters grades.

1:00 pm...Appointment with ear doctor for hearing check.

2:00 pm go to bakery and order grandson's birthday cake.(YIKES...$24) 

2:35 pm..Pick up 7 year old grandson at school.

3:30 pm..Pick up the girls at the high school.

Think Ill have a nap now.


----------



## Davey Jones

jrfromafar said:


> Bump bump cliclack cliclack - riding Amtrak to Sacramento - Bump bump cliclack cliclack



I took the Amtrak from Chicago to Los Angelas a few years ago,nice ride.


----------



## Davey Jones

Grandson's birthday today,he is now 8 years old. And i live with him...oh help me ,Lord.


----------



## Vivjen

Have fun DJ


----------



## gar

After 8 weeks of Bad Weather Rock and Rolling with a Live Group tonight and with Friends.


----------



## That Guy

gar said:


> After 8 weeks of Bad Weather Rock and Rolling with a Live Group tonight and with Friends.



Rock On!


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> I took the Amtrak from Chicago to Los Angelas a few years ago,nice ride.



Sent my son across country from San Francisco to NYC many years ago via rail.  Knew he would love it.  Great way for a youngster to see the country.


----------



## That Guy

What am I doing, today?  Enjoying the rain.


----------



## Davey Jones

DAMMIT..Gotta go get a new washer. My last water bill shot up pass $100 and I was blaming the kids for staying in the shower too long.
Turns out it was the washer in the rinse cycle the water never turned off and the drain part was open.


----------



## Jillaroo

_LG have a good water rating Davey, i use one and find it very good_


----------



## Anne

I have a Whirlpool washer, dryer, and dishwasher, and never had any problems with them.  Certainly much better than the Maytag I had before.


----------



## jrfromafar

That Guy said:


> What am I doing, today?  Enjoying the rain.



Headed home on Amtrak after a visit in Sacramento & Vacaville. Rained almost the whole time. Of course that's not the whole of California, but I suspect this has dumped a serious amount of snow in the Mountains. Wondering what status this drought will be now.


----------



## That Guy

jrfromafar said:


> Headed home on Amtrak after a visit in Sacramento & Vacaville. Rained almost the whole time. Of course that's not the whole of California, but I suspect this has dumped a serious amount of snow in the Mountains. Wondering what status this drought will be now.



Far from enough to fill the depleting water supply.  But, at least we won't become another dust bowl . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

I ... ate ... MEAT!!!!!!!




... *burp* ...


----------



## Davey Jones

Anne said:


> I have a Whirlpool washer, dryer, and dishwasher, and never had any problems with them. Certainly much better than the Maytag I had before.


  Saw a used Whirlpool washer at Al Cheapo's Appliance(yup thats the name in Cocoa,Fl.) with a 60 day warrenty.
Cost was $180 and delivery FREE.
Hate to buy a new one with all the gitmos on it($4 to 600 hundred) when all I want is an on/off switch,a hot/warm/cold temp selection and a low,medium,high water level.


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Saw a used Whirlpool washer at Al Cheapo's Appliance(yup thats the name in Cocoa,Fl.) with a 60 day warrenty.
> Cost was $180 and delivery FREE.
> Hate to buy a new one with all the gitmos on it($4 to 600 hundred) when all I want is an on/off switch,a hot/warm/cold temp selection and a low,medium,high water level.



I'm with you DJ.  It's so hard to find just a good basic washer.  I went with Kenmore many years ago but wouldn't be surprised if they no longer make just a basic one any longer.


----------



## That Guy

Today?  I'm whining because the weekend is over and it's MONDAY...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I'm with you DJ.  It's so hard to find just a good basic washer.  I went with Kenmore many years ago but wouldn't be surprised if they no longer make just a basic one any longer.



Same here - steam settings, automatic detergent and softener dispensers, remote control, variable spin speed ... who needs 'em? 

I'd use a wash tub on a skateboard if it didn't splash so much.


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm beating up my student in a little while. 

In the meantime I'm checking out CreateSpace, an online POD (Publish On Demand) service that will allow me to make softcover versions of my Kindle books - figure it might be useful for those who don't like ebook readers, as well as it just being nice to hold an actual BOOK in my hands as an ego boost.


----------



## Justme

I am enjoying my own company whilst my husband has taken himself off to his favourite coffee shop in the next village.


----------



## Davey Jones

Im gonna just sit here pissed off and wonder why my package was not delived as promised ,Walmart said Monday the 10th *guaranteed. *
When I do get it Im going to demand my money back and keep the GPS.
Think that'll work?


----------



## That Guy

Yesterday, I was whining because it was Monday.  Today, I'm whining because this internet connection SUCKS.  Any minute, I'm gonna give up and go play with the cat.  At least she responds immediately.


----------



## dbeyat45

Going to visit an older relative in a nursing home, then on to a mini reunion with some of the cousins to tell reminisce and tell a few lies.


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> Im gonna just sit here pissed off and wonder why my package was not delived as promised ,Walmart said Monday the 10th *guaranteed. *
> When I do get it Im going to demand my money back and keep the GPS.
> Think that'll work?



They'll probably reverse-trace the GPS and send the WalMart Police -


----------



## Davey Jones

OOHHHHH,chit......the 15 year, learning to drive, ran a  red light today....IM yelling...BRAKE!!!BRAKE!!! she later told me "you said i could go thru a red light when it turns yellow.
"I said if you pass the white line and it turns yellow then you can keep going,you're already in the intersection."

JC!!!I shoud have know I need to repeat that 100 times till it gets in her head.Scared a chit outta me.....
Luckly no police nearby.


----------



## dbeyat45

dbeyat45 said:


> Going to visit an older relative in a nursing home, then on to a mini reunion with some of the cousins to tell reminisce and tell a few lies.



One cousin ended up in Nambour Hospital (out in the morning) after getting a piece of chicken schnitzel caught in his windpipe ... otherwise, a good day. 
:unhappy:


----------



## Jillaroo

_That's no good DB, as long as he is ok now, bit scary but_:holymoly:


----------



## Pappy

Yippee.....Grocery day today. Look out Aldis, here we come. Some stormy weather is suppose to move in today, so may have to batten down the hatches. Bad storms north of us. Ice, snow, etc.


----------



## Vivjen

Guess what it is doing here?

Yes, windy and raining!

No prizes; too obvious!


----------



## Davey Jones

Can you imaging this?? This new doctor called me on the phone to remind me to get the blood work done.
There have pleanty of gals there to answer/call on  the phone....strange.


----------



## SifuPhil

Today I'm sitting on the edge of the bathtub pouring in buckets of hot water, trying to get the pipes to thaw again.


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> Today I'm sitting on the edge of the bathtub pouring in buckets of hot water, trying to get the pipes to thaw again.



Did ya try pee yet?


----------



## dbeyat45

Been to the dentist today for our annual oil change & grease plus a buff and polish.  No problems to report, apart from the size of the bill.


----------



## Davey Jones

Heavy rain last night,there's a leak in the garage roof someplace....groan


----------



## Pappy

Went to Checkers for lunch. Checker Burgers and milkshakes. Real healthy, I know, but we usually have fresh veggies, cheese and crackers and fruit for lunch. Today, we blew it.:love_heart:


----------



## That Guy

Sitting here, again, taking a nap between pages loading.  Someday . . . SOMEDAY, the interwebs will actually be fast and easy . . . after "they" install chips in our brains...

Well, about to give up and shut this thing down until next time . . . adios!


----------



## Davey Jones

Ill take the kids to Taco Bell after school today,dont feel like washing dishes today and thats my excuse.(how the hell can they eat that crap)??


----------



## RedRibbons

Today, I am looking out the window at all the snow and ice, and wishing it would melt, so I can go to the grocery store.layful:


----------



## Jackie22

Hey, I like Taco Bell...their chicken tacos are pretty good.

Today...still working on the laundry room...going out tonight with my daughter and her boyfriend....to celebrate Valentine's Day...even though I don't have a love...lol..anyway it will be nice just to get out.

We are expecting warm weather, in the 60s and 70s, for the next week....now, how nice is that?

Happy Valentine's Day to you all.


----------



## Davey Jones

Took the kids to school.
Grabbed a bagel and coffee at Dunkin D drive thru.
Went to Walmart(prescription)
Opps forgot,back to Walmart for Valentines stuff.
Went to view a hall to rent for a sweet 16 birthday party.It sucks.this is the 5th one too.
Went to Jiffy oil change,eating that bagel while waiting.Did you know a warm bagel taste better the a cold one?
Went food shopping at Publix grocery.
Went to auto teller at bank to replace everything I spent so far today.Im a cash only guy.

Best part of today? Im finally sitting at this computer having fun.


----------



## That Guy

Friday!


----------



## Vivjen

Guess?

Yes, it is throwing it down again, wind is set to rise, more and more flood warnings being issued.....again.


----------



## Vivjen

Weather advisory for the whole of Southern England.......don't go out!
gale force winds, rain, floods, I give up.


----------



## Davey Jones

Vivjen said:


> Weather advisory for the whole of Southern England.......don't go out!
> gale force winds, rain, floods, I give up.



I went to Ireland 12 times in 6 years on business,does it ever stop raining there?


----------



## Vivjen

Davey Jones said:


> I went to Ireland 12 times in 6 years on business,does it ever stop raining there?



No.


----------



## Justme

We are so fortunate we don't live in a flood prone area, however the wind we had on Wednesday was the strongest I can remember since the hurricane, which wasn't a hurricane, in 1987!


It has been quite a pleasant afternoon, and I have replanted a couple of small trees which the wind had blown over.


----------



## That Guy

Gonna head outside and mess with the gophers.  They're destroying my rock garden.  Well, not the rocks . . .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm sitting here gazing out the window and pretending that all the glorious sunshine means it's warm outdoors and that there isn't a 35mph wind from the north.

Ask me again on Wednesday when it's supposed to be sunny and in the 70s


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> Gonna head outside and mess with the gophers.  They're destroying my rock garden.  Well, *not the rocks *. . .



*That's* good to know.   

We're off soon to the Christening of our fifth grandchild.


----------



## Davey Jones

Where's my shorts,its heading up to righty.es today.
A nice quiet day....OH chit, I forgot the kids are home from school today.
Its Obama's day today.....GROAN.
Can someone tell me why are we celebrating Presidents day????


----------



## Pappy

Davey Jones said:


> Where's my shorts,its heading up to righty.es today.
> A nice quiet day....OH chit, I forgot the kids are home from school today.
> Its Obama's day today.....GROAN.
> Can someone tell me why are we celebrating Presidents day????



Its just another day to screw up the mail delivery, Davey. Down here in oldies land, 90% will make a trip to their mailbox.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Its just another day to screw up the mail delivery, Davey. Down here in oldies land, 90% will make a trip to their mailbox.



Y'all need the exercise.


----------



## Davey Jones

Are you still waiting for the cover for that ipad before you use it?
Whats next curtains?

BTW...you cant walk a half block to get your mail,guess the snow was deeper then I thought.


----------



## dbeyat45

Waiting for promised rain ....


----------



## Jillaroo

_*I'll do a rain dance for you DB*_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Started the day at the gym, spent around a half hour with upper body weights, and a half hour on the exercise bike, did over 8 miles with hills in the set program.  Was funny, because every time I got to the top of a hill on the display, it was so hard to push the pedals, and I slowed so much, that the machine would say "pause", lol.  Luckily after each hill is a valley, good workout all in all.

After running a couple of store errands, I came home and took the dog for a 2 mileish walk at the park.  Day is going well so far!


----------



## dbeyat45

Jillaroo said:


> _*I'll do a rain dance for you DB*_



You're about to get OUR rain Jill.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Just knew the dance would work Yay_:dontworry:


----------



## Farmtex

Today is first visit to the rheumatologist re onset of gout in big toe on right foot. If you have never experienced gout it is quite painful and can hamper your activities. I have had it before and luckily its presence has been short lived. Hope that holds true this episode.


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I both have miserable colds, but regardless we have to run her sister and brother-in-law to bank and grocery store.
Fred, the brother-in-law has the beginning of dementia and forgot to pay his bills for over 3 months. Says he couldn't find his checkbook.
Long story short, his car was repossessed and he darn near lose the house. They live in our community also. All their kids are coming down in March and take care of business. The house will go up for sale and they will take their folks back up north and get some help for them. Both Fred and Shorty are going downhill fast and they need help right away.

I guess our day is planned for us although the way I feel, I would rather just take it easy.:winter2:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Sorry to hear you aren't well Pappy, colds certainly make you feel miserable.
 That is so sad about the brother in law, let's hope you can all help him out, i hope i am never in that situation_


----------



## Davey Jones

Headed to the YMCA to check out the pool,they have a 4 lane lap pool wish is all I wanted. There was also a large pool where I saw some old fogies doing something in the water but I did do a double look at their instructor.


----------



## Davey Jones

Had an argument at 7:30 am with
this assh**e who is the Father of my 8 year old grandson that I live with, left the front door unlocked and partly open when I got up at 4am to go use the toilet.
2 of the 4 cats are now missing.
HIs reaction to the argument?? "NO BIG DEAL".
Seriously thinking of moving out with the 15 year gal.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Welllll...I'm feeling like a slug. A wimpy slug. Today's client owns a pit bull. The pit bull doesn't like me, which hurts my feelings because I'm a dog person and dogs love me. Except this dog. Every time I'm there she challenges me in one way or another. Barks and growls and makes me miserable.

The client knows that the dog doesn't like me. Earlier this week she said she'd put the dog outside before I got there. She didn't. When I walked in the door this morning, the dog was right there ready to pounce this time. I had my steam mop in my hand and shoved it in front of me to keep the dog away, client appears and says she's sorry and that she'll put the dog outside "right now". The dog didn't have her collar on so the client had the devil's own time trying to get a grip on her. Dog did not go willingly. I told the client "I'm done!" and went back to my car and was just about to get in when she appeared at her front steps asking what on earth was wrong and wanting to know when I'd come back. Huh? What part of "I'm done" leaves room for a question about when I'd be back? How about never?

She apologized right and left and up and down. Right now wasn't good enough. I left grateful to have my limbs intact.

So I'm a wimp. Just last week our back fence neighbor's pit bulls attacked another neighbor's terrier and killed it. The terrier was on a leash being walked by its owner. Two days ago there was a news story about the first anniversary of the death of a 3-year-old who was attacked and killed in front of his mother by the family's pit bull. They'd had it since it was an 8-week-old puppy. Yesterday's news story was about two ladies chatting at their mailboxes when a neighbor's pit bull jumped the fence and attacked one of the ladies. She's in ICU in a local hospital.

One wonders what will happen one day when the (former) client's pit bull doesn't want to be restrained and turns on the (former) client. They know nothing about the dog; it was found wandering by the side of the road and their efforts to find the owner were futile so they took it home. That was about six months ago so it's not like the dog doesn't know me.

So I'm a wimp and have now made an enemy in the neighborhood. I'd been cleaning for her for five years, and she lives just five doors down. Sorry.


----------



## Ina

Today I'm cleaning out my son's room, and washing up his clothing. I just need to do something. :cart:


----------



## Judi.D

Can't believe the difference today from last week, it is going to be sunny and  in the 70s . I am going kayaking. Hope everyone else has a great day. layful:


----------



## Davey Jones

Ina said:


> Today *I'm cleaning out my son's room, and washing up his clothing*. I just need to do something. :cart:



That alone should take a couple of days.


----------



## That Guy

Dreading work this evening.  We are so short handed that I'm left covering the entire area.  It's the old do-more-with-less syndrome.  Wheeeeee.....


----------



## dbeyat45

Going to lunch with my wife's old school friend and her husband.  The "girls" grew up knowing each other before they went to school at what was then the small settlement on top of the mountain at Buderim.  They have stayed friends throughout even though the families have moved around quite a lot.  We now live fairly close (20ks).  The Mango Hill Tavern is airconditioned, thank the Lord.   

Weather still hot, humid, promised rain is still promised.


----------



## Katybug

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Welllll...I'm feeling like a slug. A wimpy slug. Today's client owns a pit bull. The pit bull doesn't like me, which hurts my feelings because I'm a dog person and dogs love me. Except this dog. Every time I'm there she challenges me in one way or another. Barks and growls and makes me miserable.
> 
> The client knows that the dog doesn't like me. Earlier this week she said she'd put the dog outside before I got there. She didn't. When I walked in the door this morning, the dog was right there ready to pounce this time. I had my steam mop in my hand and shoved it in front of me to keep the dog away, client appears and says she's sorry and that she'll put the dog outside "right now". The dog didn't have her collar on so the client had the devil's own time trying to get a grip on her. Dog did not go willingly. I told the client "I'm done!" and went back to my car and was just about to get in when she appeared at her front steps asking what on earth was wrong and wanting to know when I'd come back. Huh? What part of "I'm done" leaves room for a question about when I'd be back? How about never?
> 
> She apologized right and left and up and down. Right now wasn't good enough. I left grateful to have my limbs intact.
> 
> So I'm a wimp. Just last week our back fence neighbor's pit bulls attacked another neighbor's terrier and killed it. The terrier was on a leash being walked by its owner. Two days ago there was a news story about the first anniversary of the death of a 3-year-old who was attacked and killed in front of his mother by the family's pit bull. They'd had it since it was an 8-week-old puppy. Yesterday's news story was about two ladies chatting at their mailboxes when a neighbor's pit bull jumped the fence and attacked one of the ladies. She's in ICU in a local hospital.
> 
> One wonders what will happen one day when the (former) client's pit bull doesn't want to be restrained and turns on the (former) client. They know nothing about the dog; it was found wandering by the side of the road and their efforts to find the owner were futile so they took it home. That was about six months ago so it's not like the dog doesn't know me.
> 
> So I'm a wimp and have now made an enemy in the neighborhood. I'd been cleaning for her for five years, and she lives just five doors down. Sorry.



So sorry you had to go through that, Georgia.  I am not, I promise you, on a campaign against dogs...per another post on them..  God help me if I were as I would imagine being stoned to death.  But my daughter, god daughter and my ex-husband's g'child have all been bitten by pit bulls on or about the face.  It's a testy breed at best.  For those of you who have one, please don't hate me.  I just haven't had good experiences.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful, sunny day out and here I set in my easy chair all day. This cold has floored me. Got the chills about 4:00 pm and couldn't stop shaking. Am a little better now but head feels like exploding. 
Honey, please get the duct tape to keep my head in one piece.


----------



## Katybug

I had that a few wks ago, Pappy, and I don't have to tell you it's no fun.  Wishing you well.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my! Another local news story this evening about yet another pit bull attack, this time on a 71-year-old woman walking her dog. She and her dog both survived. She had many wounds and so did her dog. She has tried to contact the owners of the dog but has had no response. They don't answer their phone or their door and have apparently made no effort to contact her. The pit bull was declared "vicious" by animal control and will be put down. Wonder why they waited so long...this isn't the first time it attacked! 

We think our back fence neighbor either put their dogs down or animal control took them because we haven't heard any barking over there since they attacked the terrier last week. Geez! Is this the season when pit bulls get aggressive or something?

All of my clients have dogs, and all of *my* dogs love me. All except that blankety-blank pit bull. I think dogs and kids know when they're around people who are dog and kid lovers because they just seem to gravitate to them. All except that blankety-blank pit bull.


----------



## Katybug

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my! Another local news story this evening about yet another pit bull attack, this time on a 71-year-old woman walking her dog. She and her dog both survived. She had many wounds and so did her dog. She has tried to contact the owners of the dog but has had no response. They don't answer their phone or their door and have apparently made no effort to contact her. The pit bull was declared "vicious" by animal control and will be put down. Wonder why they waited so long...this isn't the first time it attacked!
> 
> 
> We think our back fence neighbor either put their dogs down or animal control took them because we haven't heard any barking over there since they attacked the terrier last week. Geez! Is this the season when pit bulls get aggressive or something?
> 
> All of my clients have dogs, and all of *my* dogs love me. All except that blankety-blank pit bull. I think dogs and kids know when they're around people who are dog and kid lovers because they just seem to gravitate to them. All except that blankety-blank pit bull.



*I think dogs know when they're around people who are dog and kid lovers because they just seem to gravitate to them.


*Oops, friend's dogs gravitate toward me on a regular basis....and I don't need to tell you how off base they are.  I think one of my pet peeves is a friend who lets her dog attempt to have a hearty love affair with my ankle and never says a darned word.  I shake my leg hard as I can but want to ask her WTH!!!  Why do you allow such behavior?  I've stopped going there because of it. The height of rudeness in not correcting him or even acknowledging it IMO!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy, hope you feel better soon. :love_heart:  Georgia, the owners of the Pitt Bulls must take most of the blame, I've met some at the park that were nice to people and other dogs.  Having said that, there's a ban on them in my city that they're considering lifting.  I hope they don't do it, as I feel more comfortable without them in the area.  Again, it's the type of people who get these dogs for the wrong reasons, and train them to be aggressive, or just plain neglect and abuse them.  The end product is the same, a breed that can't always be trusted around people and other pets. 

Katy, there's no excuse for your friend not to put a stop to that behavior immediately, and control the dog if they know it's going to be an issue with guests.  I don't blame you for not going there, very rude.


----------



## Ina

Do you remember shade tree mechanics? Well my husband and grandson are going to change the "heads" on our '05 Ford Explorer. I sure hope it works. The money we were going to spend at a mechanic's shop was spent on our son's cremation this week. Lets hope the 71 & 26 year old men can do it. I just watch. To me, if it goes vrooom, it is a car, if it doesn't, it is a heap of metal. :wink: :cart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina, don't know if this will be of any help to the boys but here's a little bit about the Explorer's motor and some things to watch out for when working on it.


----------



## Ina

Phil, Michael said to thank you for the link, he will definitely check it out. Can I learn the polyphasic (?) method, if so, how does it work? :cart:


----------



## Davey Jones

Dont laugh but today Im trying to cook a bananna bread with nuts,45 minutes and waiting.

Always loved tapioca pudding that my Mom made and hating the  already made store brand Im gonna take a crack at it. So I grabbed this one and try it...Jello-O cook & serve tapioca (fat free),not too crazy about those words "Fat Free".
I want the REAL taste...


----------



## Ina

Davey, Michael's favorite desert is tapioca pudding. I buy tapioca pearls from the San Francisco Herb CO. They are online under that name.. I get all my dried herbs from there, as well as my dehydrated veggies. :cart:


----------



## Davey Jones

Ina said:


> Davey, Michael's favorite desert is tapioca pudding. I buy tapioca pearls from the San Francisco Herb CO. They are online under that name.. I get all my dried herbs from there, as well as my dehydrated veggies. :cart:




Shows how much  I know about cooking....tapioca pearls ???
Im not far from the Atlantic ocean,should I look for ocean oysters?


----------



## Ina

Ha Ha Davey, look it up on Google, they'll show you a picture. If you want that old style tapioca pudding, you need to start out using the real stuff. It is easy to make, and no preservatives. :cart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Phil, Michael said to thank you for the link, he will definitely check it out. Can I learn the polyphasic (?) method, if so, how does it work? :cart:



There's a good intro to it over on WikiHow - all the other links I have are pretty in-depth, so if you decide you would like to try it let me know and I'll shoot those other links over to you.

I hope Michael gets something of use from the link.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never made my own, but we buy Kozy Shack Tapioca in the refrigerated section of the supermarket, not too much junk in their compared to other brands.  The pearls are supposed to be prepared properly, and can produce cyanide in the system, also latex allergies.  Funny, because my cat love to get a dab of my tapioca, but will ALWAYS leave the pearls behind. http://www.livestrong.com/article/488622-risks-of-eating-tapioca/


----------



## That Guy

Ahhh, banana bread.  Used to have a girlfriend, AnnaBanana, who made the best.


----------



## That Guy

Did someone say, "FRIDAY!"?


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> Did someone say, "FRIDAY!"?



Nope.  It's Saturday here in the advanced nation of Oz.   

Thankfully, we have some cooler weather (28C) and a little rain.


----------



## Ina

Hi Davey, The news this morning, again says that beef is going up, and that they are going to start charging the same price for hamburger as for steak. So, i fixing beef tips with red & green bell peppers, and leeks. This will go over seasoned brown rice. I figure Michael might as well enjoy his beef as long as we can afford it.  :gettowork: :cart:


----------



## dbeyat45

Went for a drive and had lunch at *Julies* at Esk and came home in time to do some shopping.

Round trip 253klms ....... see map _*here*_.   

I'm in training for a longer drive to Inverell, Parkes, Cooma (NSW) then on to Lakes Entrance, Melbourne, Ballarat, Bendigo, Eucha, Swan Hill and Mildura  (Victoria) then to Broken Hill, Bourke and Moree (New South Wales), then home.   I'm exhausted just typing that.


----------



## Vivjen

I have cleaned out a bin bag full of unrequired clothes etc from my bedroom; and I feel there may be more...


----------



## Ina

Ah ha, You know while the cat is away, the mice will play.  :encouragement:  :hypnotysed:  triumphant:  devilish:  :dejection:  :stupid:


----------



## Davey Jones

Every red blooded American will be watching on Fox at 1 PM today,waiting,waiting to watch the cars go flying,crashing,smashing,WHAM,BAM and nobody gets hurt,well maybe broken bone or two.
The Dayona 500


----------



## Ina

While Michael is sleeping late, I have swept and mopped the floors, poached Izzy's, (one of my dogs), chicken for the next five days, and now I'm working on my third load of laundry.


----------



## Ina

Davey, Michael watches NHRA, drag races, straight liners, or if I'm ticked at him, I call them vroom vrooms.


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> Every red blooded American will be watching on Fox at 1 PM today,waiting,waiting to watch the cars go flying,crashing,smashing,WHAM,BAM and nobody gets hurt,well maybe broken bone or two.
> The Dayona 500



I guess I have green blood, then.

I used to watch the races with my brother, who was addicted to them, but these days I just don't have the time to watch. 

I can't wait until I retire. 

Enjoy the race, Davey! :thumbsup1:


----------



## Katybug

Vivjen said:


> I have cleaned out a bin bag full of unrequired clothes etc from my bedroom; and I feel there may be more...



I did that with every closet & storage area yesterday, Viv, in preparation for a Kidney Foundation pickup next Mon.  I have a trunk full of my friend's donations as well, but I offer because it's so easy.  I only transfer them a short distance, from trunk to the entrance lobby of my bldg. It gives me such a good feeling to help out that charity.


----------



## Vivjen

Mine is going to Macmillan Cancer, Katybug; and I have until Tuesday to find more!


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Every red blooded American will be watching on Fox at 1 PM today,waiting,waiting to watch the cars go flying,crashing,smashing,WHAM,BAM and nobody gets hurt,well maybe broken bone or two.
> The Dayona 500



Start time . . . in a coupla minutes.  Love the starts and watching everybody get sorted out.  So?  Who's gonna take it???


----------



## Ina

TG, Vroom vroom!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

I heard this was the last year for the Daytona 500 - they found out that the carbon-footprint is adversely effecting the ozone layer and contributing to global warming ...  so enjoy it while you can, guys! layful:


----------



## Davey Jones

That Guy said:


> Start time . . . in a coupla minutes. Love the starts and watching everybody get sorted out. So? Who's gonna take it???



Anybody but Dale Earnhardt Jr. - #88,I would like to see Jeff Gordon win, its been a while


----------



## Ina

Phil, Michaei says that NASCAR itself has created enough rules on it's engines build to eliminate the excessive carbon footprint.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Phil, Michaei says that NASCAR itself has created enough rules on it's engines build to eliminate the excessive carbon footprint.



That's neat - I didn't know that. Please thank Michael for me - I'm learning something new every day. 

Now ... about those monster-truck competitions ... :cower:


----------



## Raven

My husband and I were watching the Nascar race but now it's stopped for rain.
I hope the weather clears and the race resumes and I would love to see Dale Jr. win.
He is my favourite driver!
Rain, rain go away.


----------



## That Guy

Rain delay . . . phfffft!  Majestic F1 races run on rain tires, super bikes run ballet on rain tires.  Safety is safety but this is lame.  Race or get off the track.  Obviously, they've gotten off the track . . . BOOOO!


----------



## That Guy

Gotta head back outside and enjoy the last of this weekend's beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Davey Jones

*"Papa,can you drive back to school and bring my geometry book and also I will need lunch money.

*JC!!!! grrrrrr and dont think this is the first either.
Why me,LORD,Why Me..


----------



## That Guy

Owner's brother is beginning to worry me.  He decided that I poisoned his cat which is, of course, ridiculous.  But, there is no convincing him otherwise.  Just this morning, while sitting here, noticed him walking past and mumbling about "You better pray a shark doesn't get that surfboard," or something on that order.  The guy seems harmless but when the owner gets back from out of town, I've got to make sure we talk.  Last thing I need is a stupid feud.  Great.  Just great.


----------



## Davey Jones

Did the right eye for cataracts 2 years ago, today did the left eye.

Procedures have changed since the last time,no large cottonball bandage over the eye.
All I got now is a clear plactic shield to protect the eye while sleeping or anything else.
Still have to do those 2 prescriptions eye drops 8 times a day ,2 drops x 4 for 3-4 weeks.
The 8 year old thinks that shield is a xray device,since I told him I could see the dirt in his toe nail.


----------



## Vivjen

Glad it went so well DJ; speedy recovery.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope the left eye heals quickly, and your sight is much improved Davey.  Years ago, my mother in law had one eye done, and she was so upset and disappointed at the result, that she refused to have the other eye done.  She said here eyesight worsened with the surgery.


----------



## Pappy

Speedy recovery Davey. My time is just down the road. Lucky so far.

We have to get something to eat in this house today. Haven't been in almost two weeks due to the wifey and I being sick with terrible colds. This place lately has sounded like the local emergency room. We both got sick about the same time. Mine always goes right to my chest and the bronchitis really kicks in. So damn short of breath it's scary. Anyway, I think were are slowly on the road to recovery.

Yesterday we had our refrigerator guy come to see what was wrong with the appliance. Some little heater that is in the defrosting unit was shot. $242.00 later and it's working fine. All our appliances are getting quite old so a breakdown here and there is bound to happen.


----------



## That Guy

Off to the dentist!  Yea!  I love my dentist and all his pretty assistants.


----------



## SifuPhil

Gah! Lost the 'Net since 6pm last night until just now.

Thought for sure it was the new guy moving-in upstairs (he's the maintenance guy here) and stealing service. Turns out the lines out at the pole were the culprits - water, squirrels, the tech told me it was a little of everything and was a failure waiting to happen. Got a new modem out of the deal too!


----------



## Vivjen

Welcome back, Phil!


----------



## Farmtex

Daley Jones, hope you have an uncomplicated recovery. I don't have cataract concerns at this point but I understand the corrective procedure has changed greatly over the years. Surely it is no picnic now.  When my grandmother had it done in the late 50's I remember her being hospitalized a few days. I think that was typical then.


----------



## Ina

We all missed you Phil, so don't go away anymore, unless you find your one and only, then we'll forgive the both of ya!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Vivjen said:


> Welcome back, Phil!



Thanks be to thee, m'Lady. 



Ina said:


> We all missed you Phil, so don't go away anymore, unless you find your one and only, then we'll forgive the both of ya!!!



My one and only _what_? I haven't _lost_ anything that I know of ... oh, wait, there _was_ that harmonica I lost at Dinky World a few years ago ...


----------



## Ina

Phil, I don't know your perferances well enough to be able to say what your one and only might be. :rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Phil, I don't know your perferances well enough to be able to say what your one and only might be. :rofl:



Smart lady. :encouragement:


----------



## Ina

It is Friday, and I hope to just sit on my tookus.layful:


----------



## Bee

Hmmm good question what am I doing today.........................wasting time on here.:lofl:


----------



## That Guy

CeeCee said:


> Today it is raining here and gloomy and I'm loving it, so I may not even get dressed today, perfect weather for it.



Yay!  Running around naked in the rain!


----------



## That Guy

Finally, Friday!  The last five days could not have dragged by much slower.  Gonna take my 4x4 over the mountains and through the woods to work, today.  Never know what the storm will provide for exciting obstacle course driving . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

LOL - the neighbors across the street are throwing curses my way because they lost their illegal cable service when the repair guy came yesterday. Turns out 7 apartments had tapped into the junction at that point.

Yeah, well, guys ... I _pay_ for MY service. Stop spending your money on booze and drugs and maybe you can pay for yours, too!


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - the neighbors across the street are throwing curses my way because they lost their illegal cable service when the repair guy came yesterday. Turns out 7 apartments had tapped into the junction at that point.
> 
> Yeah, well, guys ... I _pay_ for MY service. Stop spending your money on booze and drugs and maybe you can pay for yours, too!



Many years ago, friend moved into a new apartment and the cable tv had not been disconnected.  He enjoyed it free for a long, long time.


----------



## Farmtex

Participating in an all day sporting clays charity shoot. Overcast but mid 70's this afternoon.


----------



## Davey Jones

Taking the grandaughter to the mall,Fredericks, to buy her a bra. Fredericks???

"why can we just go to Walmart"?

"Papa,you wouldnt understand,it has to be Fredericks besides they are having 20% off this weekend."

They could take a 100% off at that store and Ill still come out ahead at Walmart. But then what do I know about bras,only experience I have is unhooking those  damn things.


----------



## Pappy

Getting ready to go get sister-in-law to take to Walmart to get her prescriptions. Since they lost their car, funny things happen when you miss four payments, guess who gets to run them around now?


----------



## Vivjen

Cleaning and tidying before going to elder son's tomorrow; dry run before I look after grandchildren for 3days later in the month....


----------



## That Guy

Nothing, dammit, nothing.  It's the weekend!


----------



## That Guy

Okay, before I find myself here for hours on end, heading outside to play with Hello Kitty. Catch you folks later . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

Have fun, TG!

I just checked my alt-currency account - I have *326,000,000* Satoshis! :hee:




... unfortunately, one Satoshi is worth about $0.000005. 


Still - that's 326,000,000 Satoshis I didn't have LAST week! :2cents:


----------



## Ina

I pick up pennies!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> I pick up pennies!!!



I think if I keep up with this alternate-currency stuff I'll be right next to you ...


----------



## Pappy

Satoshis.....Sounds like something to do with bad breath. :hatlaugh:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> :yesmaster:



See, everybody? Ina has the right idea! 



Pappy said:


> Satoshis.....Sounds like something to do with bad breath. :hatlaugh:



"Peewwww, your breath reeks! Take some Satoshi, will ya'?!?" :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Farmtex said:


> Participating in an all day sporting clays charity shoot. Overcast but mid 70's this afternoon.



That sounds like a fun way to donate to charity Farmtex, sure you'll have a great time! 



Pappy said:


> Getting ready to go get sister-in-law to take to Walmart to get her prescriptions. Since they lost their car, funny things happen when you miss four payments, guess who gets to run them around now?



Nice to be needed huh, Pappy.  



Vivjen said:


> Cleaning and tidying before going to elder son's tomorrow; dry run before I look after grandchildren for 3days later in the month....



You're smart to do a dry run Jen...hope your three days with the grandbabies goes smooth. 



That Guy said:


> Okay, before I find myself here for hours on end, heading outside to play with Hello Kitty. Catch you folks later . . .



Aww...Hello Kitty is lucky to have such a kind playmate, hugs from me to the furkid. :love_heart:

Took a super chilly and semi-snowy walk in the park with my husband today, did a little housework and had some Chinese food for dinner.  Doggy's been under the weather and not in good health lately, he wouldn't eat his dinner and had problems with getting the morning paper...keeping an eye and worrying about my baby, old age has recently been unkind to him.


----------



## Ina

Sea, I hope doggy gets better. Izzy is my hug buddy now, and I can imagine loosing him .


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Ina, he's been to the vets recently and put on antibiotics, we may be taking him in again this month to check for any cancers.  His arthritis is worsening, and he's already on meds for that.


----------



## Ina

Sea, What do they give him for the arthritis? Our vet said to give our 13 year old retriever an aspiring, and on bad nights 1&1/2 aspirin. What do you think of aspirin for dogs?


----------



## SeaBreeze

He's on Rimadyl (generic name is Carprofen), I don't give him as much as recommended though, because like many prescription drugs, it's harmful to the liver.  I'm not a big fan of aspirin, even for people.  If your vet has actually advised it, I would at least use "enteric coated" aspirin, as it is much more gentle to the stomach lining.  Aspirin also thins the blood, so you must be careful if the dog is on any other medicines, or has bleeding issues.



> With regard to arthritis, aspirin is sometimes used for dogs, but only with caution and under veterinary supervision. Drugs containing acetaminophen (e.g. Tyelenol®) are very toxic, potentially fatal to both dogs and cats.
> 
> Aspirin is in a class of drugs called NSAIDs - Non Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs, and dogs are particularly sensitive to the _gastrointestinal effects_ of; pain, bleeding, and ulceration that can be a side effect of these drugs.
> 
> Coated aspirin helps with the gastrointestinal effects.


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea I'll have Micheal research it, we know she is showing sign of loosening controller over her bladder and bowels. So we think she showing signs of passing.


----------



## That Guy

Well, once again, time to leave the SeniorForum Club House and venture outside to see what's what . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> Thanks Sea I'll have Micheal research it, we know she is showing sign of loosening controller over her bladder and bowels. So we think she showing signs of passing.



I hope you're not losing her, as the dogs age, just like people, they may have incontinence issues, and some loss of control.  Hope your baby's okay.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today the only thing I did was get myself to the gym.  Good workout, the first time I made it for over an hour on the elliptical machine, going 4 miles and working up a good sweat.  I was about to give up at the 30 minute mark, because I felt like I couldn't go any longer.  Starting looking at the control screen and realized I've been using the #10 incline ...adjusted that to level, and was able to finish the exercise.


----------



## Ina

Is that Rimadyl/Carprofen over the counter, an online purchase, or prescription, and is it expense?


----------



## SeaBreeze

It is prescription only, by a vet.  The last time I had the generic version Carprofen 75mg refilled was last month.  It was $47.30 for 60 pills.

My dog is big (70 pounds), so the dosage and cost may vary, and be less for smaller dogs.  Once you have a prescription with refills, if the price is too high, you can go online to places like PetMeds, and perhaps get it for less money.  I never used those sites, so no advice on which to use.


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea, Amber Rain is 45 to 50 lbs. I Have good vets, so I'll ask for a prescription, and I'll check online. Sometimes you can get a break, sometimes not. Do you find that it provides good relief?:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, it's an anti-inflammatory, so that helps with the pain.  The only bad thing is it's hard on the liver, so I don't give the full amount prescribed.  Another option is a pain killer that is better in regard to the liver.  It's called Tramadol (50mg), we were given some for his back when he had a disc problem, but it can be used for arthritis pain.  That was much less expensive, only $2.50 for 20 pills.


----------



## Ina

I have had tramadol, I could not tell if it helped or not, but for my doggy it could work. Thank you Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're very welcome Ina.


----------



## Farmtex

Accompanying my wife to her medical appointment, then breakfast then gym then back home.


----------



## Davey Jones

Today headed to eye doc for follow up on the cateract surgery,everything looks good.Have several other docs appointments this week.


----------



## SifuPhil

Sitting on top of the mailbox waiting for my phone to get here ...


----------



## Vivjen

I have been to the tip; to get rid of all my Christmas lights which decided to all die together....ahhhh.
hung the washing out, but the sun has gone in, so no weeding today.
next door neighbour has mended the fence...which was leaning...all is good in the world!


----------



## Davey Jones

Got a nice haircut this am and STILL at $10 plus $2 tip.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Husband and I have a standing Tuesday lunch date-started it when the girls came to live with us back in October so we at least have an hour alone together to talk without young ears listening in! After that it`s grocery shopping and then,after the girls get home,we`ll head down to see the grandkids. I haven`t seen them since Friday night-that`s a long time for me!


----------



## Pappy

Went to BJ's, got gas and a few items for the store. I wanted to go to Harbor Freight and drove a few miles to get there. Only thing is, the store wasn't where I thought it was, so came home and looked it up on the internet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Sitting on top of the mailbox waiting for my phone to get here ...



Sir, we called to notify you that your phone has arrived but got no answer.  We are sending it back . . .


----------



## That Guy

Spent some enjoyable moments watching News Bloopers on YouTube.  Hilarious!


----------



## Davey Jones

Just got back from the cardiologist and urologist docs for yearly check up.
One suggest I run more...more?..I never run.


----------



## That Guy

Watching arrival of robins hopping around hunting for a meal.  Wish I could train them to eat gophers.


----------



## Pappy

Went to Harbor Freight to get some sale items. They had lawn lights on sale for 3 for $14. I picked up a couple goodies for the work shed. Then to bank, Walmart for prescriptions and Publix to cash in my scratch off which I won $400.00 on. 

Stopped at Denneys for lunch and now home for the day.


----------



## Vivjen

Good on you, Pappy!

It has been a wonderful spring day here; sat outside for the first time....glorious!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> Then to bank, Walmart for prescriptions and Publix to cash in my scratch off which I won $400.00 on.



WOW!!! Congratulations Pappy, you're a very lucky man...rewarded for your kindness I'm sure! :thumbsup1:


----------



## Pappy

Ah shucks ma'am. You are too kind. Feels good to win once in a blue moon.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Then to bank, Walmart for prescriptions and Publix to cash in my scratch off which I won $400.00 on.



Sweet - congratulations! :encouragement:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Lucky you Pappy, what are you going to do with your win?_


----------



## SifuPhil

Jillaroo said:


> _Lucky you Pappy, what are you going to do with your win?_



He's going back to Harbor Freight and buy more of those lights, enough so that the next shuttle that comes to Florida can use his house as a navigational beacon. 

... well, that's what _I_ would do, anyway ...


----------



## Pappy

$100.00 on my Paypal acct. and the rest in the bank to pay for trip back up north in May. 

Not a bad idea Phil. Let's see, about a million lights ought to do it. I need a bigger payout.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> $100.00 on my Paypal acct. and the rest in the bank to pay for trip back up north in May.
> 
> Not a bad idea Phil. Let's see, about a million lights ought to do it. I need a bigger payout.



You should invest all of it in Bitcoins. 

Well, Bit_coin_ - at the current buy price of $666 (yeah!) you could buy roughly 0.6 B.


----------



## Justme

I am feeling really jealous at the moment! My middle daughter and family are considering getting a python. I would love to own a snake, but unfortunately they eat mice of which I am phobic. I will have to make do with my tarantula spider, I suppose.


----------



## Ina

I'm going to drag my hubby outside while the weather is giving us a sunny day. Plus we have to go and get a case# for the online theft we found yesterday. Just over one night they pulled almost $1500. I wonder what the funeral home will say when we try to explain that our check might bounce.


----------



## Davey Jones

A fellow business traveler told me about this on a flight home,its to prevent all the headaches of dealing with a stolen credit card.I know the banks and stores dont like to be bothered with this cause it cost them money but been doing it for quite a while now.


----------



## Davey Jones

Went to a local limousine business today to get prices of renting one for the gals sweet 16 birthday party at a restaurant.
10 people-$90 hour +max 3 hours+ 20% drivers fee.
$324 total for 3 hours.

Why am I paying a drivers fee ?


----------



## SifuPhil

Maybe it's because some people don't tip? Just like some restaurants include "gratuities" ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe it's because some people don't tip?  ...



Because they have yet to reach the . . . tipping point...


----------



## Vivjen

It's Friday TG...


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> It's Friday TG...



Yay!  At the moment, I am swearing at my crappy internet connection.  I do so look forward each day coming here and visiting with you all and when the great information highway is clogged the fun is just frustrating.  At least I haven't done something silly like Phil and messed with things . . .


----------



## Ina

Hello All, We just came back from our credit union. :soangry:  We gave them the case # we got from the police station, to be able to file theft charges against something called: VICTORIA ISLA NG Diamond bank pic Diamon. We asked how frequently this happens. We were told we were the 10th. victim this week, at just their institution. We will get our money back in about 10 working days. OUCH!!!!   :sosad:


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> ...  At least I haven't done something silly like Phil and messed with things . . .


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe it's because some people don't tip? Just like some restaurants include "gratuities" ...



Ive never tipped a bus driver.(g)


----------



## SifuPhil

... part of a healthy, balanced diet, I'd say ...


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> Ive never tipped a bus driver.(g)



I actually did once, in NYC - I was drunk and trying to get back to my apartment, it was snowing like crazy and there were 6' drifts at the curbs. He pulled up between bus stops right at my front door, I fumbled in my pocket and gave him a fiver.

I'm surprised I remember that!


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5727



Gently insert the IPC card into the SVX1 slot being careful not to touch the ground lugs on either side...


----------



## That Guy

Woke up early, stretched and yawned for awhile, turned on the radio, got out of bed, made coffee, strolled outside with Hello Kitty, filled the birdfeeders, wandered over to say good morning to the horses across the fence, came back inside and jumped on here to see what I've missed while away.  Soon, will log off and head back outdoors to enjoy a beautifully sunny day.


----------



## SifuPhil

I went to the gym and hung out with the guys today ...


----------



## Ina

Phil, You must feel much better, looking good there. :bigwink:


----------



## lonelynorthwind

I found some chunks of moose meat in the freezer yesterday I'd forgotten about so I took it out along with a pork shoulder.  This morning I ground it up,  seasoned the heck out of it and now have 21 pounds of yummy spicy sausage, half in bulk & half in the smokehouse.


 The kitchen was already a mess so I made 6 little loaves of nut bread with some zukinni I also found in that freezer and just took them out of the oven.  mmmm, smells so good.  I should take some to my buddy down the road but it's stormy out there and I don't wanna go.  Trying to decide how good a buddy she is.


----------



## lonelynorthwind

Oh Moose isn't gamey at all.  In fact I can't tell it from a good cut of lean beef.  Best part is it's all organic, lived a happy, healthy life and every single part was put to good and greatful use.  You come on over and share my feast, it's nice in here, the fire's stoked and there's a great storm going on outside.


----------



## SifuPhil

Moose and pork - would that make "Mork"? 

"More Mork sausages, Mom - pleeeease?"

Remember that commercial?


----------



## That Guy

lonelynorthwind said:


> Oh Moose isn't gamey at all CeeCee.  In fact I can't tell it from a good cut of lean beef.  Best part is it's all organic, lived a happy, healthy life and every single part was put to good and greatful use.  You come on over and share my feast, it's nice in here, the fire's stoked and there's a great storm going on outside.



Nooooooooooo . . . . . !!!


----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## SeaBreeze

lonelynorthwind said:


> I found some chunks of moose meat in the freezer yesterday I'd forgotten about so I took it out along with a pork shoulder.  This morning I ground it up,  seasoned the heck out of it and now have 21 pounds of yummy spicy sausage, half in bulk & half in the smokehouse.
> 
> The kitchen was already a mess so I made 6 little loaves of nut bread with some zukinni I also found in that freezer and just took them out of the oven.  mmmm, smells so good.  I should take some to my buddy down the road but it's stormy out there and I don't wanna go.  Trying to decide how good a buddy she is.



Never tried moose meat before, but I bet your sausage tastes yummy!  We have had fresh elk and deer in the past, from one of my husband's buddies who went hunting a lot, very good.  Zucchini nut bread also sounds great, real homemade comfort food there, and healthy too!


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Never tried moose meat before, but I bet your sausage tastes yummy!  We have had fresh elk and deer in the past, from one of my husband's buddies who went hunting a lot, very good.  Zucchini nut bread also sounds great, real homemade comfort food there, and healthy too!



My ex-wife's mom made the best zucchini bread.  At her funeral, all my ex-sisters-in-law (four of 'em) were exclaiming how much she loved me . . . the mother not the wife...


----------



## Dolly

First thing I chitted my seed potatoes ( put them on a window sill to sprout before planting) We are having a good old fashioned Sunday lunch: Roast chicken, roast potatoes and carrots with garden peas apple sauce and home made gravy. Then we are heading for the hills with our dog (black lab) for a walk in the lovely weather.
Its a glorious day now after all the storms we have had here in the UK.  Warm with cornflower blue skies and fluffy white clouds. Mind you, it still gets cold after the sun has gone down and we have to have the heating on.
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Warrigal

It's 11.10 pm over here and I've just put a batch of scones in the oven for a funeral tomorrow.
The timer just went off, so I'll see if they are done now.


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from breakfast with the Sunday gang. Only ten of us this morning as two went back to Michigan. Attention:  We have now solved all the worlds problems. To hear us talk, you would think so.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Road trip! Let's all head to Dolly's for lunch

As for you, Pappy, you may have solved all the world's problems...but those two headed for Michigan? They have a whole new set of problems. OMG! After last weekend's drive to the UP and back, my DGS wondered why anybody would live there. I'm wondering myself...how did I stand it for so long?






a frozen house at Middle Island Pt., Marquette, MI


----------



## That Guy

Today, I'm slowly . . . very slowly adjusting to the time change.  I do not do this well at all.  My body tells me it's 1045 but the clock says 1145.  Damn!


----------



## Pappy

Aldis grocery day.  Bah! Maybe wander over to the beach later.


----------



## Pappy

This year, second week in May. We have to be at my granddaughters wedding in Columbia, MD., then back up north.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> This year, second week in May. We have to be at my granddaughters wedding in Columbia, MD., then back up north.



Ahhh ... mid-May in NY! The smell of burning garbage, the annual return of the buzzards, the Bacchanalia ... I miss it!


----------



## Davey Jones

Heading to the Washington Nationals baseball training camplex a few miles from here,I think they are playing the N.Y. Yankees today.
Not much of a major league baseball fan but being at the park,eating the hot dog brings back a lot of memories when I was a kid going to Fenway Park(Red Sox) with my Dad.


----------



## That Guy

Now, that I've tested my interwebby connection gonna head outside to enjoy the sunshine with Hello Kitty.  Later, shall see if things are still working with the wacky wide world of webs....


----------



## That Guy

GRRRRR!  Just happened to look out the window to my right and spotted three deer sneaking up on the house.  Threw open the window and yelled at 'em.  Bye-bye you flea-bitten flower eaters!  Enjoying them from a distance is much better.  What the heck did they eat before we came along with our delicious flowers?  Go back to eating that, Bambi!  Guess it's time to whip out the Liquid Fence but the wind is up and no fun spaying that while dancing around trying to avoid getting showered.  If I remember (and I'd better 'cause they'll be back) will try to get it done this evening.


----------



## Pappy

CeeCee said:


> Besides weather...where do you prefer living....just curious.



i love NY, but it's just too expensive to live there anymore. Taxes are out of sight because most manufacturing has left the state. We are a resident of Florida and don't miss the snow so I vote for Florida.


----------



## Pappy

Watching the basketball playoffs. Florida Gators just beat Tennessee, but not by much.


----------



## Ina

Although we are close to Houston, we live in a two mile circle of woods in an old log cabin. You can forget the city easily.


----------



## Pappy

Ina said:


> Although we are close to Houston, we live in a two mile circle of woods in an old log cabin. You can forget the city easily.



That would be my next choice, Ina.


----------



## Ina

Yeah Pappy, It's nice sometimes to forget the maze. But we don't get many visitors either.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> i love NY, but it's just too expensive to live there anymore. Taxes are out of sight because most manufacturing has left the state. We are a resident of Florida and don't miss the snow so I vote for Florida.



I originally left New York after I got married because my wife and I agreed that it would be too expensive to raise kids there. 

As well, I was just getting burned out from the place - I'd been there 28 years by then, give or take a few in other states. Everything was going up in price, the crime rate was rising and people were in general just becoming jerks. 

I even dread the day I move to Florida and have to go to NYC to catch the train.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> Watching the basketball playoffs. Florida Gators just beat Tennessee, but not by much.



Watching Michigan State and Wisconsin.


----------



## That Guy

Phone guy just left.  Nice guy as usual.  Said he saw trouble from the terminal so changed ports.  We shall see.  We shall see . . .


----------



## Davey Jones

Grandaughter(15) got pizz at me today cause I would not drive her to her boyfriends house until his Mom comes home. His Mom has the same rules as me and she would kill me if I drove her over there.


----------



## Ina

Stand your ground Pappy, That how she'll learn to stand up to her own kids, when and if she has some. :hatoff:


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Grandaughter(15) got pizz at me today cause I would not drive her to her boyfriends house until his Mom comes home. His Mom has the same rules as me and she would kill me if I drove her over there.



Good on ya, Davey.  Good on ya.


----------



## Davey Jones

Heading to the beach,high tide at 1 pm and whales offshore.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I miss the beach, used to love watching the whales on the Oregon Coast and in Hawaii.


----------



## That Guy

Another beautiful day.  Can hear waves crashing down the road but ain't goin' near it as the many, many years of enjoying it alone have made me oversensitive to anyone being around.  In fact, when living at The Point, I was famous for hanging on the cliff with the boyz and not going out because it was crowded (five people . . .).  One early morning, a few of us were standing in the dark, checking the waves when a car drove by and Mitch, General's girlfriend, said, "Well, now That Guy's not going out!"  Good laughs all around.

So, today will probably be a repeat of yesterday.  After logging off here, will head outside to join Hello Kitty in the glorious sunshine.


----------



## Vivjen

Go DJ, go!

Another glorious day here; sun shining; been in the garden, starting to tidy up, and the trees are coming out.


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> Another glorious day here; sun shining; been in the garden, starting to tidy up, and the trees are coming out.



Spring time.  YAY!


----------



## Pam

This afternoon I am going to see my grandson (8) and his class put on a little Tudor play. After that he is coming back home with me where I've promised I'll play pirates with him. :xbone:


----------



## That Guy

Pam said:


> This afternoon I am going to see my grandson (8) and his class put on a little Tudor play. After that he is coming back home with me where I've promised I'll play pirates with him. :xbone:



Sounds like a wonderful day, Pam.


----------



## Davey Jones

Ooh good grief,Spring vacation next week. Why do they call it a vacation when the kids are driving their caretakers nuts by simply saying *"IM BORED"*


----------



## SifuPhil

Just send 'em to the closest Spring Break beach party - they can keep themselves busy with knitting and religious discussions. 

I'm spending a large part of today researching WordPress security plug-ins for a gig I just got. Amazing how many plug-ins are devoted just to keeping the bad guys from getting into your website ...


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> Just send 'em to the closest Spring Break beach party - they can keep themselves busy with knitting and religious discussions.
> 
> I'm spending a large part of today researching WordPress security plug-ins for a gig I just got. Amazing how many plug-ins are devoted just to keeping the bad guys from getting into your website ...



There is no end,IMO,no way to keep those guys off people websites.
Its the people themselves that invite these guys into their homes via computer.


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> There is no end,IMO,no way to keep those guys off poeples websites.
> Its the people themselves that invite these guys into their homes via computer.



True, but there's something to be said for taking at least a little responsibility for protecting what's yours, whether we're talking about homes or websites.

Look at all the big companies that get hacked - even when they think they're safe, with all their experts working on security protocols, they still get their databases ripped-off or get a DDOS (Dedicated Denial Of Service) attack. Silk Road, the site that sold drugs and firearms, thought they were impervious because they used TOR, a supposedly hack-proof system of anonymity. 

They found out differently when the Feds shut them down and started arresting a bunch of people. 

It's always a game of cops and robbers in the end - when the cops get new technology to protect people, the robbers figure out a new way around it. It's always been like that and probably always will be.


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> True, but there's something to be said for taking at least a little responsibility for protecting what's yours, whether we're talking about homes or websites.
> 
> 
> .



You got that all right.


----------



## Davey Jones

The 15 year old GAL cell phone is broken,so she wants me to buy her another one.
1. Charger jack(inside) is broken.
2. Ear phone jack(inside) is also broken.
GEE,wonder what cause all that in 2 days.
She mentioned "Apple" like all her friends have.
Ya sure I will...


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> The 15 year old GAL cell phone is broken,so she wants me to buy her another one.
> 1. Charger jack(inside) is broken.
> 2. Ear phone jack(inside) is also broken.
> GEE,wonder what cause all that in 2 days.
> She mentioned "Apple" like all her friends have.
> Ya sure I will...



Good luck on getting that second mortgage. :encouragement:

If you REALLY want to be mean give her $20, point her toward the Dollar Store and whisper "TracFone" in her ear. :rofl:


----------



## Davey Jones

They call it Spring Vacation.
I call it "What am I going to do with a 8 and 15 year old all week".

GAWD ALMIGHTY!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> They call it Spring Vacation.
> I call it "What am I going to do with a 8 and 15 year old all week".
> 
> GAWD ALMIGHTY!!!!!



*Hint:* YouTube and Facebook


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> And its going to get worse,she'll be 16 tomorrow..*Oh Help Me ,Lord
> *



Happy Birthday "Davey Jones" Gal!!!  Hang in there DJ...


----------



## SifuPhil

Happy Sweet Sixteen, M'Lady Davey!

 :birthday:


----------



## Vivjen

Happy birthday, DJ's Gal.

Keep going Davey; you are doing a great job..


----------



## Pappy

16 years old. My gosh, that was a lifetime ago. :happybday:


----------



## Davey Jones

Never did tell you'll her name, its kinda different.

*Chantrella

*I call her TELLA.


Dont tell her but Im planning to hire a limo to take her and 10 friends to a fancy restaurant for 3 hours.


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Dont tell her but Im planning to hire a limo to take her and 10 friends to a fancy restaurant for 3 hours.



They'll love it!  What a great surprise.


----------



## Raven

It is officially spring but today we are stormed in!
A severe late March storm has schools, offices, malls and everything closed down.
We are staying warm inside reading, watching TV, spending time on the computer, drinking tea
and eating.  

Tomorrow will be a day to plow and shovel the snow once again.
It has been a long and cold winter in eastern Canada.


----------



## Davey Jones

ITS SUNDAY.......55 degrees in central Florida.
Got a million things to do today but here I am on the laptop again,wonder what I would really do if I didnt have a computer and cell phone.


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> ITS SUNDAY.......55 degrees in central Florida.
> Got a million things to do today but here I am on the laptop again,wonder what I would really do if I didnt have a computer and cell phone.



Davey, did you folks get that tornado they were warning about today?

I hope not ...


----------



## Denise1952

I'm sitting around waiting for my next hot-flash.


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> I'm sitting around waiting for my next hot-flash.



Everyone needs a hobby. 

I'm waiting for my student - another 2 hours of beating him up, and I get PAID for it!


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Everyone needs a hobby.
> 
> I'm waiting for my student - another 2 hours of beating him up, and I get PAID for it!



Could I get something like that going, or do I need a license to beat someone up?  I think that could go a long way in "making my day"layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Could I get something like that going, or do I need a license to beat someone up?  I think that could go a long way in "making my day"layful:



No license needed - just a few years training (10 or so) and a willing disciple.


----------



## Denise1952

Hmm, 10 years, I'd be 71, probably only get someone about my age that was willing, if anyone.  Don't like beating up my own kind.  I think I'll just take one of my items off "bucket list" and buy that punching bag.  I could put a face on it, Ronald McDonald, can't stand that clown


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> ...  I could put a face on it, Ronald McDonald, can't stand that clown



Cheaper by the trios ...


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Cheaper by the trios ...
> 
> View attachment 6202



This is great, if I annihilate one, I still have 2 left, or, I can rotate and give equal punishment, I like it, thanks buddy!


----------



## That Guy

nwlady said:


> Could I get something like that going, or do I need a license to beat someone up?  I think that could go a long way in "making my day"layful:



You could always beat people of and take their money . . .    I know you're looking for work...


----------



## That Guy

In between washing clothes, watching the NCAA Basketball Tourney, planting some nasturtiums, refilling bird feeders and playing with Hello Kitty, am simply enjoying a beautiful day after the rain.


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> You could always beat people of and take their money . . .    I know you're looking for work...



Geesh, I am sure learning a lot late in life!  I never knew this  I mean I see others doing it, but didn't know I could too!  You guys are such a help to mekay:  I can't believe I ever looked at fellers as worthless blobs of protoplasm


----------



## Pam

It's Mothering Sunday here in the UK and I went out for a meal with my sons, their partners and my grandchildren. Lovely time was had and my granddaughters had made me a lovely present out of clay.


----------



## That Guy

Happy Mothering Sunday, Pam!  Sounds like you have a great family.


----------



## Denise1952

Pam said:


> It's Mothering Sunday here in the UK and I went out for a meal with my sons, their partners and my grandchildren. Lovely time was had and my granddaughters had made me a lovely present out of clay.



Now that's what I call a great time  You are so fortunate Pam  I talked to my sis and she was baking cookies today, for some friends to give a dozen to each


----------



## Davey Jones

SifuPhil said:


> Davey, did you folks get that tornado they were warning about today?
> 
> I hope not ...


A small town got it but not sure if it was a tornado or just high winds.
I was pulling into Target parking lot when all of a sudden all the trees started bending sideways and leaves,branches flying everywhere. My cell phone alerted me that there was (probably) one in that area but I never saw one.


----------



## Denise1952

I'm now eating M&M's:badgirl:


----------



## Davey Jones

nwlady said:


> I'm now eating M&M's:badgirl:




Have a popsicle with it or ask CeeCee,she's gots hundreds of em.


----------



## lonelynorthwind

I've been kept busy substituting at the elementary school the past couple weeks, getting so far behind at home but too worn out to do much about it.  But yesterday and today, no calls.  Granddaughter and I dug a 5-gallon bucket of butter clams yesterday, plan to meet up and dig another bucket at low tide today.  That should be plenty to can up for winter chowder with enough left over for a clam fritter feed this weekend.
 While waiting for the tide this morning,  started a batch of root beer, found a couple bags of berries in the freezer and started a batch of wine while I was at it.  
  Oops, here's the neighbor on her morning walk stopping by for coffee and I was finally going to visit with everyone in here.  Oh well, maybe later... have a great day all!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like you've been busy Lonelynorthwind, those fresh butter clams should make a yummy chowder.  Enjoy your visit with your neighbor, and have a great one!  We had around 6 inches of wet snow on the ground this morning, and went for our walk through to woods, stepping over some tree limbs that had broken off from the weight, saw some deer but didn't get a good picture of them.  Most of it is melting quickly as spring temps are on the rise again for the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pam said:


> It's Mothering Sunday here in the UK and I went out for a meal with my sons, their partners and my grandchildren. Lovely time was had and my granddaughters had made me a lovely present out of clay.



What a nice present Pam, sounds like a great day!


----------



## Davey Jones

Everybody says its easy to do so I'm going to attempt to change the 4 brake disk pads on the Honda CRV.
Dealer wants $150 plus parts.
Anyone know where they keep that jack in this car?


----------



## Pam

Met up with a friend this morning, coffee and chat then a browse around the charity shops. Came home with a magic set so will be trying out tricks with my grandson tomorrow night.... should be fun! 

:hatoff:


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> Everybody says its easy to do so ...



Famous last words.  Hope it all goes well, DJ . . . after you find the jack...


----------



## That Guy

Pam said:


> Met up with a friend this morning, coffee and chat then a browse around the charity shops. Came home with a magic set so will be trying out tricks with my grandson tomorrow night.... should be fun!
> 
> :hatoff:



Sounds like a nice morning and challenging night tomorrow.  I would advise against any disappearing acts, though . . . until you get the hang of the magic words...


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, for sure Pam, ditto on TG's thoughtsBy the way, I love thrift-shopping denise


----------



## Pam

Disappearing acts..... mmmm .... don't put ideas into my head. :bigwink:


----------



## Bee

:bigwink:


----------



## That Guy

Absolutely beautiful day.  SATURDAY!  YEA!!  After jumping off here gonna head outside to play with Hello Kitty.  Later, gonna watch The Final Four.


----------



## Davey Jones

That Guy said:


> Famous last words. Hope it all goes well, DJ . . . after you find the jack...



DAMN,that not as hard as I thought it would be,I just saved $150 but with no warrenty.
Only problem is getting all this greasy dirty crap off my hands,ivory soap just doesnt cut it.


----------



## Pappy

Had the pizza delivered, and now watching my Gators play UConn. Life is good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Haven't done too much today, some housework, ran an errand, ate crab legs for dinner...plan on winding down from here, LOL!


----------



## That Guy

Davey Jones said:


> DAMN,that not as hard as I thought it would be,I just saved $150 but with no warrenty.
> Only problem is getting all this greasy dirty crap off my hands,ivory soap just doesnt cut it.



There's a special soap I remember sold at auto parts stores . ..


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> Had the pizza delivered, and now watching my Gators play UConn. Life is good.



I forgot about the pizza!  So, what happened???  Florida was dominating and then . . . died on the vine.


----------



## drifter

After breakfast walked two blocks, one out, one back. Used my walker to carry my tank. After a rest, I worked out with rubber bands.  Had a lunch of grilled pork chops, corn on the cob, fried okra, tomatoes, edamame, iced tea, wheat bread... Later, sat out in the sunshine and played some of my harmonicas. No dinner watched 20/20 then the evening news.


----------



## lonelynorthwind

drifter, I wish I could sit in that sunshine with you and listen to the pretty music.  It was drizzly and gloomy outside today to I spent it in the kitchen.  Made 2 loaves of sourdough bread then I got a sweet tooth, had enough sourdough left so I made a chocolate cake.  Filled the wood box, went to the spring for a couple jugs of water and spent 2 hours on this computer trying to decide on fabrics for a project, decided I can't afford it anyway and quit.  Sometimes I do wish I could just go to the store.


----------



## Davey Jones

Ocean temp up to 70 degrees,taking the kids to the beach while I sit,like a fool, on a chair that keeps sinking into the sand with an umbrella over my head. Doc says "stay out of the sun".


----------



## Davey Jones

Going to do something I havnt done in years,wax my car today.


----------

